# Animal Crossing: Pocket Camp - Friend ID Sharing



## Chris

Some of the Stretch Goals in this game relies on adding friends. So here is a place for everyone to drop their friend codes Friend IDs in order to visit each others campsites and help each other with those goals!



Please add your information using the format:



		HTML:
	

[b]TBT Username[/b]:
[b]In-game name[/b]:
[b]Friend ID[/b]:


Don't know how to get your Friend ID or how to add friends? See below!



Spoiler



From the menu bar, tap the option on the far right, "*More*", and then from there select "*Friends*" from the tab that pops up.







Once on your friends list, the option "*Add Friend*" will appear.






After selecting "*Add Friend*" tap "*Share Your ID*" to get your own ID. Or "*Enter an ID*" to add another user's.






Selecting "*Share Your ID*" will show you your Friend ID. Post that in here, or send it to users of your choosing, so that they can add you in the game!









*Update 29/01/18*: there are almost 600 posts in this thread, which means keeping a list of active players is now messy and unmanageable. I'd recommend jumping to the last page of the thread when looking for currently active people to add.


----------



## Coach

nvm I deleted the game now


----------



## Mu~

Friend list is full.


----------



## Cinzia

*TBT Username*: Cinzia
*In-game name*: Cinzia 
*Friend ID*: 55854362287


----------



## Mary

*TBT Username*: Mary
*In-game name*: Mary 
*Friend ID*:74467301167


----------



## Jack1605

*TBT Username*: Jack1605
*In-game name*: Jack
*Friend ID*: 3667 4225 126


----------



## Elitegundam

I hope it's ok to post two, for me and my wife.

*TBT Username*: Elitegundam
*In-game name*: elitegndam
*Friend ID*: 9845 2946 512z

*TBT Username*: Elitegundam
*In-game name*: Skye
*Friend ID*: 6945 9100 218


----------



## Laudine

*TBT Username*: Laudine
*In-game name*: Laudine
*Friend ID*: 3071 2674 496


----------



## desolato

*TBT Username*: desolato
*In-game name*: Lauren
*Friend ID*:78937684492


----------



## Hikari

*TBT Username*: Hikari
*In-game name*: Jordan
*Friend ID*: 4572-1257-934


----------



## Trundle

*TBT Username*: Trundle
*In-game name*: Trundle
*Friend ID*: 1719 0510 579


----------



## Jeonggwa

*TBT Username*: yonkorin
*In-game name*: Yon
*Friend ID*: 2787 8340 915


----------



## Chris

Elitegundam said:


> I hope it's ok to post two, for me and my wife.
> 
> *TBT Username*: Elitegundam
> *In-game name*: elitegndam
> *Friend ID*: 9845 2946 512z
> 
> *TBT Username*: Elitegundam
> *In-game name*: Skye
> *Friend ID*: 6945 9100 218



I don't see any reason why not!

All friend codes Friend IDs up until here have been added.


----------



## Peoki

*TBT Username*: Peoki
*In-game name*: Su
*Friend ID*: 9406 4330 711


----------



## creamyy

*TBT Username*: Creamyy
*In-game name*: Shannon
*Friend ID*: 8512 7403 026


----------



## Heyden

*TBT Username*: Heyden
*In-game name*: Hayden
*Friend ID*: 7650 5928 278


----------



## chibibunnyx

In game name is Chibi
Friend ID: 83984989265

I need friends in the game!


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

*TBT Username*: Chibi.Hoshi
*In-game name*: Katy
*Friend ID*: 3438 7874 206


----------



## blue2kid3

Pocket camp? Are you guys playing the japanese ver???


----------



## chibibunnyx

Posted twice, sorry!


----------



## JoJoCan

TBT Name: Shayne
In-Game Name: JoJo
Friend ID: *7872-1473-387*


----------



## Yuni

*TBT Username*: Yuni
*In-game name*: dasenka
*Friend ID*: 0839 0703 816


----------



## ayesquiggle

TBT username: ayesquiggle
In-game username: Alex
Friend ID: 2976-6806-101


----------



## kayleee

Tbt name: kayleee
Game name: Kaylee
Friend ID: 7991 6357 753


----------



## Kaey

*TBT Username*: Kaeluh
*In-game name*: Kayla
*Friend ID*: 9629-6823-124


----------



## toonafeesh

*TBT Username*: toonafeesh
*In-game name*: Subak
*Friend ID*: 8434 0651 407


----------



## -Winnie-

TBT Username: -Winnie-
In-game name: Samantha
Friend ID: 6201 6848 174


----------



## cosmylk

*TBT Username*: milk.desu
*In-game name*: *みるく*
*Friend ID*: 3276 0392 450

edit: added everyone hu hu hu hu


----------



## Lioub

*TBT Username*: Lioub
*In-game name*: Lioub
*Friend ID*: 2726 9667 520


----------



## unravel

TBT Username: ITookYourWaffles
In game name: Unravel
Friend Code: 9689 9529 473


----------



## unravel

Guys pls add me i need. To unlock smthing also will sell stuff so ye


----------



## Bunnii

*TBT Username*: Bunnii
*In-game name*: Sarah
*Friend ID*: 9318 7169 286


----------



## Paddilicious

*TBT Username:* Paddilicious
*In-Game Name:* Paddi
*Freund ID:* 91122548808


----------



## tsong

*TBT Username*: tsong
*In-game name*: Song
*Friend ID*: 6374 4463 546


----------



## Phalaenopsis

TBT Username: Phalaenopsis
In-game name: Marie
Friend ID: 1785-1311-661


----------



## mocha.

*TBT Username*: mocha.
*In-game name*: omochie
*Friend ID*: 0575 6252 709


----------



## Vana

*TBT Username:* Vana
*In-game name:* Vana
*Friend ID:* 4636 3242 691


----------



## Hazel

*TBT Username*: Hazel
*In-game name*: Ella
*Friend ID*: 2025 8919 771


----------



## PinkAzalea

*TBT username*: PinkAzalea
*In-game username*: Azalea
*Friend ID*: 1120-3326-132


----------



## 50m4ra

*TBT username:* 50m4ra
*In-game username* John
*Friend ID* 8581-3819-019

Need Dem friends


----------



## Kiadora

Hello, am looking forward to some new friends 
*TBT Username*: Kiadora
*In-game name*: Kiadora
*Friend ID*: 01561828654

See you


----------



## visibleghost

*TBT Username*: visibleghost
*In-game name*: Oliver
*Friend ID*: 3980 7359 407


----------



## Lena3rika

*TBT Username*: lena3rika
*In-game name*: Lena
*Friend ID*: 81589266759


----------



## mogyay

*TBT Username*: mogyay
*In-game name*:mog
*Friend ID*: 6248 5121 120

b my friend pls : )


----------



## Eriinleigh

*TBT Username: * eriinleigh
*In-game name:* eurrn
*Friend ID:* 11953109152


----------



## Milanthropist

*TBT Username:* Milanthropist
*In-game name:* Millie
*Friend ID:* 9563 7776 337


----------



## izyllic

*TBT Username*: izyllic
*In-game name*: Isabel
*Friend ID*: 4725 4446 500


----------



## zujika

*TBT Username*: zujika
*In-game name*: karl
*Friend ID*: 7809 2822 073


----------



## bighill

*TBT Username*: bighill
*In-game name*: B
*Friend ID*: 2417 6326 754


----------



## Yuni

TBT Username: Yuni ('s friend's account)
In-game name: 宮元栗
Friend ID: 5444 9679 165


----------



## UnderWish

*TBT Username*:UnderWish
*In-game name*:Wish
*Friend ID*: 0562 3797 915


----------



## tsimehcla

*TBT Username*: Tsimehcla
*In-game name*: Shigeo
*Friend ID*: 5517 4651 897


----------



## Candyapple

*TBT Username*: Candyapple
*In-game name*: CandyApple
*Friend ID*: 98550531272


----------



## SpiritStar

*TBT Username*: SpiritSails
*In-game name*: Sandra
*Friend ID*: 4133 0307 165


----------



## MayorBenito

TBT Username: MayorBenito
In-game name: Benito
Friend ID: 5799-4314-584


----------



## pollygone

TBT Username: pollygone
In-Game Name: Polly
4283 1182 571


----------



## ros3quartz

*ros3quartz*:
*Rosie*:
*70972980201*:

Kudosing everyone who adds me today :3


----------



## Trixe5

User, Trixe5
Tpt, Trixe5
I'd, 97136494993


----------



## Chris

Everyone who has posted up until this post has been added to the OP.


----------



## wanderlustxo

In Game name: Christina
ID: 6093 3884 134


----------



## Marte

*TBT Username:* cCupcakeo
*In-game name:* Marty
*Friend ID:* 6463 7093 338


----------



## Bill chipher

TBT Username: Bill cipher
In-game name: Jamin
Friend ID: 99127152231


----------



## sakurakiki

*TBT Username:* sakurakiki
*In-game name*: Rebecca
*Friend ID:* 8804 2975 322


----------



## watercolorwish

doin this

*TBT Username*: poyonomatopoeia
*In-game name*: Ramone
*Friend ID*: 6054 5543 567


----------



## Mary30

*TBT Username:* Mary30
*In-game name:* MelyeMary
*Friend ID:* 1973 4299 720


----------



## dittolee

*TBT Username*: dittolee
*In-game name*: Ditto
*Friend ID*: 2104 7340 329


----------



## Idfldnsndt

*TBT Username*: idfldnsndt
*In-game name*: Billy
*Friend ID*: 74872134241


----------



## Cynth1a

*TBT Username*: Cynth1a
*In-game name*:Yin
*Friend ID*: 1372 1219 593


----------



## Chick

*TBT Username*: Chick
*In-game name*: Chick
*Friend ID*: 9697 4472 458


----------



## wepo

In game name: wepo
Friend ID: 99067765677


----------



## Rick

*TBT Username*: Rick
*In-game name*: Rick
*Friend ID*: 61471050101


----------



## Khia

*TBT Username*: Khia
*In-game name*: Khia
*Friend ID*: 62633315101


----------



## Airysuit

*TBT Username*: airysuit
*In-game name*: Yuta
*Friend ID*: 4330 0788 807

Any eu players?


----------



## Garrett

*TBT Username*: Garrett
*In-game name*: Garrett
*Friend ID* 4529-9602-450


----------



## Wewikk

TBT Name Wewikk
IGN Fo-Fi
ID 2522-5054-278


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

TBT NAME: KaydeeKrunk
In Game Name: Kaydee
ID#: 4692 5128 603


----------



## BlondElin

TBT Name: BlondElin
In Game Name: BlondElin
ID: 8571 4653 459


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

I wonder if I've had any of your already as random visits! I've been trying to send Friend requests to everyone I encounter in my game, but have gotten zero add backs as of yet... *crai*


----------



## Khia

*TBT Username*: None, a friend of mine.
*In-game name*: Nefith
*Friend ID*: 01186462449


----------



## nicholledgo

*TBT Username*: nicholledgo
*In-game Name*: Nicholle
*Friend ID*: 91442237130

*TBT Username*: None, boyfriend
*In-game Name*: Ryan
*Friend ID*: 77422533470


----------



## shayx

Shayx
ID: 2664-9381-207


----------



## tardigrado

Link
0514 1956 059


----------



## Beager

Username: Beager
ID: 79550878894


----------



## Megan.

*TBT Username*: Megatastic
*In-game name*: Megan
*Friend ID*: 2723 7834 614


----------



## bobthecat

Username: Jenny
ID: 84434051789

Edit: decided to delete my account and wait till end of nov. Dont want Australia an account


----------



## soopahwoopah

*TBT Username*: soopahwoopah
*In-game name*: Kris
*Friend ID*: 6105-7870-590


----------



## Rochelle

*TBT Username*: Rochelle
*In-game name*:Rochelle
*Friend ID*: 8964 3141 368


----------



## Cheshire

*TBT Username*: Cheshire
*In-game name*: Elyses
*Friend ID*: 8927 9046 485


----------



## Aquari

*TBT Username:* Uttumori
*In-game name:* Mori
*Friend ID:* 1712 6702 981


(Please let me know if/when you add me, thank you.)


----------



## Magik_Mike

*TBT Username*: Magik_Mike
*In-game name*: Mike
*Friend ID*: 5764 3533 624


----------



## Katelyn

I caved and created an Australian Apple ID to download it :?)

*TBT Username*:Katelyn
*In-game name*:Katelyn
*Friend ID*: 11708680985


----------



## newsie

*TBT Username*: newsie
*In-game name*: Ren?e
*Friend ID*: 2890 4435 542


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

*TBT Username*: ThatOneMarshalFangirl
*In-game name*: Emmaka
*Friend ID*: 1822 3869 267


----------



## Etoile

*TBT Username*: Etoile
*In-game name*: Aria
*Friend ID*: 19863163771


----------



## EpicMeli

*TBT Username*: epicmeli
*In-game name*: Amelia 
*Friend ID*: 93493246568


----------



## Antonio

*TBT Username*: Antonio
*In-game name*: Tony
*Friend ID*: 6182 2857 670

Time to disappear again


----------



## SamZzz

*TBT Username*: SamZzz
*In-game name*: Sammy
*Friend ID*: 6887 0649 977


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Here's my info! 

*TBT Username*: xSuperMario64x 
*In-game name*: Daniel
*Friend ID*: 6178 1356 495

Be aware--if I'm not friends with you on TBT or anywhere else, I prob won't add you on PC...


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

xSuperMario64x said:


> Here's my info!
> 
> *TBT Username*: xSuperMario64x
> *In-game name*: Daniel
> *Friend ID*: 6178 1356 495
> 
> Be aware--if I'm not friends with you on TBT or anywhere else, I prob won't add you on PC...



Yo, add me!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Yo, add me!



FR sent


----------



## Gg2601

Added a few people from this forum! 
Add me! 

TBT username: gg2601
Username: gg2601
Friend ID: 73256563432


----------



## Blackreach

Add me guys!

TBT Username: Tareq
Ingame name: Tareq
Friend ID: 79252026958


----------



## lynnxo

TBT username: lynnxo
In-game username: Lynn
Friend ID: 5829-7237-052


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Gg2601 said:


> Added a few people from this forum!
> Add me!
> 
> TBT username: gg2601
> Username: gg2601
> Friend ID: 73256563432





Tareq said:


> Add me guys!
> 
> TBT Username: Tareq
> Ingame name: Tareq
> Friend ID: 79252026958


I see that both of you have sent me a FR on this game, unfortunately I'll have to decline. I'm only taking requests from my friends on here


----------



## Chris

List is up-to-date as of this post. I skipped anyone who made no visible effort to format their post correctly. If I need to spend more than a few button presses fixing your submission, that's too much time that I could have spent copying another 5-10 people to the list! 

*If your post was skipped and you still wish be added please copy and paste the formatting in the first post in this thread and fill the information out in full - thank you!*


----------



## Brobasaur

*TBT Username*: Brobasaur
*In-game name*: Elliot
*Friend ID*: 8802 2022 124


----------



## tolisamarie

TBT Username: tolisamarie
In-game name: McKenzie
Friend ID: 4875 5174 565

Add me: 4875 5174 565


----------



## Kousagi

*TBT Username* :Kousagi
*In game*: Kousagi
*Friend ID*:8490 0620 961


----------



## Illustrious Infinity

*TBT Username:* Illustrious Infinity
*In game name:* Ethereal
*Friend ID:* 5275 6756 331


----------



## cake_and_cats

*TBT Username*: cake_and_cats
*In-game name*: suzy
*Friend ID*: 48283266576


----------



## Trippleo1

Trippleo1 
Trippleo1
62079478723


----------



## seliph

*TBT Username*: gyro
*In-game name*: Kai
*Friend ID*: 2723 8766 884

Please don't add me if you haven't posted your info here or let me know in the discord though, stranger danger


----------



## rohanssj

*TBT Username*: rohanssj 
*In-game name*: Rohan
*Friend ID*: 1174 2985 559


----------



## Namekians

*TBT Username*:Namekians
*In-game name*:Tohru
*Friend ID*: 83154520504


----------



## Mineval

*TBT Username:*Mineval
*In-game name:*Mineval
*Friend ID:* 2866 2623 713


----------



## cornimer

*TBT Username:* VanessaMay18
*In-game name: *Vanessa
*Friend ID:* 4707 8520 023


----------



## trea

*TBT Username*: trea
*In-game name*: Saoirse
*Friend ID*: 0601 0570 187


----------



## Alienfish

*TBT Username:* Sheila
*In-game username:* Sheila
*Friend ID:* 0384 4816 612

feel free to add anyone here ^^


----------



## HopeForHyrule

*TBT Username*: HopeForHyrule
*In-game name*: Aeryn
*Friend ID*: 53275649697


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble

*TBT Username*: AppleBitterCrumble
*In-game name*: Bridget
*Friend ID*: 5663-4206-369


----------



## AccfSally

*TBT Username*: Accfsally
*In-game name*: Kia
*Friend ID*: 5881-4716-601


----------



## squidpops

*TBT Username*: squidpops
*In-game name*: Jason
*Friend ID*: 1609 6767 539


----------



## p e p p e r

*TBT Username*: p e p p e r
*In-game name*: Pepper
*Friend ID*: 4819 9527 779


----------



## mitfy

*TBT Username:* mitfy
*In-game name:* Cameron
*Friend ID:* 4426 3596 206

please like this post or send me a vm if you add me


----------



## thegunpowderincident

*TBT Username*: thegunpowderincident
*In-game name*: Catherine
*Friend ID*: 5180 2297 891


----------



## OLoveLy

*TBT Username*: OLoveLy
*In-game name*: Pens?e
*Friend ID*: 2000 5468 979

Let's play and help together !


----------



## Kaeliae

*TBT Username*: Kaeliae
*In-game name*: Kaeliae
*Friend ID*: 3141 0833 007


----------



## Sundance99

TBT user name:  Sundance99
In-game name:  Sundance
Friend ID:  4054 7461 058


----------



## QueenOpossum

*TBT Username*: enleft
*In-game name*: Melissa
*Friend ID*:10830258760


----------



## DerYamu

*TBT Username*: DerYamu
*In-game name*: Nick
*Friend ID*: 30221982337


----------



## blue2kid3

Here is mine 
In game: Jeremy
Friend ID: 80584296933


----------



## Sheando

*TBT Username*: Sheando
*In-game name*: Gabrielle
*Friend ID*: 6551 1819 980


----------



## baroqueout

Here's mine!

*TBT Username*: BaroqueOut
*In-game name*: Doran
*Friend ID*: 2412 9924 293


----------



## Ably.Saucey

*TBT Username*: Ably.Saucey
*In-game name*: Heidi
*Friend ID*: 1984-1656-516

Shoot me a vm if you want to add me and I'd prefer to actually know you here.


----------



## Alicia

*TBT Username*: Alicia
*In-game name*: Alicia
*Friend ID*: 4067 9605 148


----------



## angiepie

*TBT Username*: angiepie
*In-game name*: Angie
*Friend ID*: 9143 1498 772


----------



## Chicha

*TBT Username*: Chicha
*In-game name*: Chicha
*Friend ID*: 4101 5361 661

Please VM me if you'd like to add me so I don't accidentally delete someone.


----------



## duckvely

*TBT Username*: bogummy
*In-game name*: Ducky
*Friend ID*: 1215-3868-029


----------



## oath2order

*TBT Username*: oath2order
*In-game name*: Andrew
*Friend ID*: 6725 3105 812


----------



## Paperboy012305

This is mine.

*TBT Username*: Paperboy012305
*In-game name*: Anthony
*Friend ID*: 6976-7033-178


----------



## Pearls

*TBT Username*: Pearls
*In-game name*: Joan
*Friend ID*: 2717 7651 104


----------



## Ichigo.

*TBT Username*: Ichigo.
*In-game name*: Ichigo
*Friend ID*: 1062 9420 960


----------



## chibibunnyx

TBT username: Chibibunnyx
In game name: Chibiusa

ID: 0747 1116 135

add me please :3


----------



## aericell

*TBT Username*: LOEY
*In-game name*: Loey
*Friend ID*: 9576 1420 966


----------



## guardgirl

*TBT Username*: guardgirl
*In-game name*: Tinkerbell
*Friend ID*: 9268-2907-793


----------



## Ryumia

*TBT Username*: Ryumia
*In-game name*: Ryumia
*Friend ID*: 0021-0185-973


----------



## HHoney

*TBT Username*: HHoney
*In-game name*: Honey 
*Friend ID*:  8737  4822  915

Campsite Vision: Totally Cool! 
See you around!


----------



## Akira-chan

TBT Username: Akira-chan
In-game name: Marie
Friend ID: 0862 1074 456


----------



## chocopug

*TBT Username*: chocopug
*In-game name*: Heather
*Friend ID*: 0792 5038 550


----------



## amemome

*TBT Username*: amemome
*In-game name*: pururu
*Friend ID*: 8253 7901 593

PLEASE! Add me!


----------



## maddienicole

*TBT Username*: maddienicole
*In-game name*: Mimi
*Friend ID*: 6182-8789-069


----------



## Fjoora

*TBT Name:* Jesirawr 
*In-Game Name:* Fjoora 
*Friend ID:* 4998-2489-814

_*I'm an active user and will add you the same day that the request is sent! Happy Camping!*_


----------



## ViolinShapedObject

*TBT Username*:aflyingpenguin
*In-game name*: Alan
*Friend ID*: 6861-9777-359


----------



## nyx~

*TBT Username*: turtleyawesome55
*In-game name*: Shelby
*Friend ID*: 0662-6578-958


----------



## SugoiPurin

*TBT Username*: SugoiPurin
*In-game name*: Chana
*Friend ID*: 3495 8729 936


----------



## Heatherb123

*TBT Username*: Heatherb123
*In-game name*: feather
*Friend ID*: 13819017328


----------



## Twisterheart

*TBT Username*: Twisterheart
*In-game name*: Hannah
*Friend ID*: 45071620791


----------



## Bcat

where do you find your friend id?


----------



## Airysuit

*TBT Username*: airysuit
*In-game name*: Yuta
*Friend ID*: 7354 9875 389

Whoever can add me! 

I dont know anyone who would play this


----------



## Paperboy012305

Bcat said:


> where do you find your friend id?


Follow these Steps:

Select More.

Select Friends.

Select Add Friend then Share Your ID. And Select Enter an ID to add someone.


----------



## Bcat

Paperboy012305 said:


> Follow these Steps:
> 
> Select More.
> 
> Select Friends.
> 
> Select Add Friend then Share Your ID. And Select Enter an ID to add someone.



thanks! I'll get mine posted up in a sec.


----------



## OLoveLy

airysuit said:


> *TBT Username*: airysuit
> *In-game name*: Yuta
> *Friend ID*: 7354 9875 389
> 
> Whoever can add me!
> 
> I dont know anyone who would play this



we ALL play this Cx


----------



## Farmer_Lava

*TBT Username*: Farmer_Lava
*In-game name*: Joseph
*Friend ID*:1724-6586-955


----------



## DaCoSim

TBT user name: DaCoSim
In Game Name: Midori
Friend ID: 0226 3926 433

Accepting all right now!


----------



## Bcat

*TBT Username*:Bcat
*In-game name*:Brooke
*Friend ID*:4467-4517-649


----------



## Stalyn

*TBT Username*: Stalyn 
*In-game name*: Stalyn
*Friend ID*:  96547948189


----------



## Faedrah

*TBT:*Faedrah
*In-Game Name:* Faedrah
*Friend ID:* 1755-3254-184


----------



## Flare

*TBT Username: Flare
In-Game Name: Flare
Friend ID: 0859-5970-205*


----------



## shelliexox

*TBT Username*: shelliexox
*In-game name*: Michelle
*Friend ID*: 1059 0363 987


----------



## Han Solo

*TBT Username*: Han Solo
*In-game name*: Kat
*Friend ID*: 0441 0119 762

c:


----------



## Itadakii

TBT Username: Itadakii
In-game name: Ita
Friend ID: 7357 9246 291


----------



## radioloves

*TBT Username*: Niemyx
*In-game name*: Amy
*Friend ID*: 7690 9684 290


----------



## Neocmiri

TBT Username: Neocmiri
In-game name: Jason
Friend ID: 8109 8791 525


----------



## Lazyrs9090

TBT Username: Lazyrs9090
In-Game name: Джереми
Friend ID: 9549 1128 496


----------



## ~Unicorn~

*TBT Username*: ~Unicorn~
*In-game name*: Star~
*Friend ID*: 0006-5338-852


----------



## doetothelindsay

*TBT Username*: doetothelindsay
*In-game name*: Lindsay
*Friend ID*: 5797 7159 623


----------



## Kitty2201

*TBT Username*: Kitty2201
*In-game name*: Angie
*Friend ID*: 8784 6771 144

Adding everyone who sends request


----------



## Kishadi

*Kishadi*

TBT Username: Kishadi
 In-game name: Liv 
Friend ID: 7705 6057 096


----------



## Fjoora

*TBT Name:* Jesirawr 
*In-Game Name:* Fjoora 
*Friend ID:* 4998-2489-814

_*I'm an active user and will add you the same day that the request is sent! Happy Camping!*_


----------



## meowlerrz

*TBT Username*: meowlerrz
*In-game name*: Lily
*Friend ID*: 8173 3334 932


----------



## Fresh

*TBT Username*: Fresh
*In-game name*: Challah
*Friend*: 4483-7848-056


----------



## Penellope

*TBT Username*: penellope
*In-game name*: Evie
*Friend ID*: 9450 2011 009


----------



## Torts McGorts

*TBT Username*: ANC
*In-game name*: ANC
*Friend ID*: 8685-2060-087


----------



## Biyaya

*TBT Username*: Soti
*In-game name*: Soti
*Friend ID*: 9054 0834 680

Hi! I'll accept whomever adds me!


----------



## Darumy

*TBT Username*: Darumy
*In-game name*: Daruma
*Friend ID*: 03039652696

Always open to help with quarry and any misc items you need...!


----------



## Lissly

*TBT Username*: Lissly
*In-game name*: Lissly
*Friend ID*: 4633 1015 941


----------



## mayorbubu

TBT Username: mayorbubu
In-game name: BillyKelyn
Friend ID: 05158164377

adding back everyone!


----------



## Fjoora

*TBT Name:* Jesirawr 
*In-Game Name:* Fjoora 
*Friend ID:* 4998-2489-814

_*I'm an active user and will add you the same day that the request is sent! Happy Camping!*_


----------



## nammie

*TBT Username*: nammie
*In-game name*: Nana
*Friend ID*: 96040742474


----------



## esper_wings

*TBT Username*: esper_wings
*In-game name*: Kristy
*Friend ID*: 6119 2706 534


----------



## miyac

*TBT Username*: miyac
*In-game name*: Letty
*Friend ID*: 1790 6419 829


----------



## luminous

TBT Username: luminous
IGN: luminous
Friend ID: 78538719800


----------



## Noctis

Hi y'all. I'm accepting all requests : )

*TBT Username*: cuddle
*In-game name*: Nina
*Friend ID*: 3456 0477 694

I have reached max capacity so I ca no longer accept requests :c


----------



## faithmads

TBT Username: faithmads
IGN: Faith
Friend ID: 4073 9518 426


----------



## heartdrops

TBT Username: Heartdrops
IGN: Jamie
Friend ID: 1016 4996 458


----------



## Vizionari

Would love to get some new friends 

*TBT Username*: Vizionari
*In-game name*: Miyue
*Friend ID*: 8687 9314 340


----------



## Fjoora

*TBT Name:* Jesirawr 
*In-Game Name:* Fjoora 
*Friend ID:* 4998 2489 814

_*My SO's friend code:*_
*In-Game Name:* Fox
*Friend ID:* 6782 2484 300


----------



## JellyLu

*TBT Username*:JellyLu
*In-game name*: Jessica
*Friend ID*:4124 2105 030

* Edit:* I'd appreciate you letting me know if you added me


----------



## brandensiegle

TBT username: brandensiegle
Game display name: Branden 
Friend ID: 07356002323


----------



## A r i a n e

*TBT Username*: A r i a n e
*In-game name*: Ariane
*Friend ID*: 3743 1706 582

I can't stop playing it's so cute and fun!!


----------



## Swiftstream

*TBT Username*: Swiftstream
*In-game name*: Flora
*Friend ID*: 2668 7036 328

Adding everyone!!


----------



## Bunnilla

*TBT Username*: Bunnilla
*In-game name*: Leah
*Friend ID*:  2140 6183 858


----------



## shoegal1203

TBT Username: shoegal1203
In-game name: Bibi
Friend-ID: 2299 1136 586

I would like to find some friends to play ACC, so please add me


----------



## Tatty619

TBT Username: Tatty619
In-game name: Tatty
Friend ID: 7669-9831-383


----------



## Fizzii

*TBT Username*: Fizzii
*In-game name*: Beth
*Friend ID*: 0506 4196 483


----------



## KittyLoire91800

*TBT Username*: KittyLoire91800
*In-game name*: Kitty
*Friend ID*: 4493 2754 319


----------



## Gracelia

*TBT Username*: Gracelia
*In-game name*: Gracelia
*Friend ID*:6391 1939 736

Edit: If you're adding me, pls leave a VM so I know who you are. Thanks!


----------



## Romaki

*TBT Username*: Riedy
*In-game name*: Riedy
*Friend ID*: 2639 4740 223


----------



## Lorrai

*TBT Username*: Lorrai
*In-game name*: Lorrai
*Friend ID*: 0651-4426-507


----------



## SimplyDreadul

TBT Username: SimplyDreadful
In-game name: Bruce
Friend ID: 1903 9408 023


----------



## Klarabella

My id is 67744043745 add me in you want


----------



## NiliusJulius

*TBT Username*:NiliusJulius
*In-game name*:Nilius
*Friend ID*:5561 3466 633


----------



## Jaguarfire

*TBT Username:* Jaguarfire
*In-game name:* Alex
*Friend ID:* 4424 2852 965


----------



## P. Star

*TBT Username:* P. Star
*In-Game Name:* Preston 
*Friend ID:*3542-0900-913


----------



## Ellexi

*TBT Username:* Ellexi
*In-game name:* Gabbie
*Friend ID:* 86181274789


----------



## Sarauh

*TBT Username*: sarauh
*In-game name*: sarauh
*Friend ID*:36340302400


----------



## Imomaria

Username: Imi 
User ID: 09201956767


----------



## Strahberri

*TBT Username:* Strahberri
*In-game name:* Ri
*Friend ID:* 35038791620


----------



## Miles1523

TBT Username: Miles1523
In-game name: Miles
Friend ID: 7898 6674 096


----------



## TuSani

*TBT Username*: TuSani
*In-game name*: TuSani
*Friend ID*: 90559016503


----------



## arbra

*TBT Username*:arbra
*In-game name*:Elephant
*Friend ID*:0405 6395 978


----------



## PeppermintComrade

*TBT Username*: PeppermintComrade
*In-game name*: Kouki
*Friend ID*: 3801-8267-833


----------



## ollivia

*TBT Username*: ollivia
*In-game name*: Olivia
*Friend ID*: 5567-8719-063


*Giving kudos to all friends!<3*


----------



## Miles1523

TBT Username: Miles1523
In-game name: Miles
Friend ID: 7898 6674 096


----------



## Voldecourt

*TBT Username*: Voldecourt
*In-game name*: CJ
*Friend ID*: 5220 4742 775


----------



## Shishi-Oh

*TBT Username*: Shishi-Oh
*In-game name*: Katie
*Friend ID*: 7887 3831 668

Also, my mom wants me to post her Friend ID here too, but she doesn't have a TBT account. Is that alright? ^^'


----------



## Magnolia

TBT Username: Magnolia 
In-game name: Gracie
Friend ID: 4812 1326 226

I've already spent way too much time on this game today. I'd love to have as many friends as possible on here!!


----------



## Michelle_LOV3

TBT Username:Michelle_LOV3
In-game name:*Michelle*
]Friend ID: 8945 2368 178


----------



## flame_2712

*TBT Username*: flame_2712
*In-game name*: Vic
*Friend ID*: 1940 0538 667


----------



## RobinHoody

Hey there,

I just started today and I really would like some friends to send each other kudos and do other stuff.

My in game name is: Robin
Mine ID is: 1174 9296 625

Thankyouu


----------



## Hopeless Opus

TBT username: Hopeless Opus
IG name: Tori
ID: 2771-1251-073


----------



## Greninja

*TBT Username*: Greninja
*In-game name*:Noah
*Friend ID*:0957 6041 079


----------



## Miles1523

TBT Username: Miles1523
In-game name: Miles
Friend ID: 7898 6674 096


----------



## Sakuranbo

Tbt name: Sakuranbo
In-Game name: Han
Friend ID: 8136-8813-163

Would love to have some friends on here


----------



## Tazuo

TBT Username: Tazuo
In-game name: Tazuo
Friend ID: 2556-4468-344


----------



## john216

TBT NAME: John216
In-game name: John 
Friend code: 01066895652


----------



## Dollieclaire

*TBT Username*: Dollieclaire
*In-game name*: Lucian 
*Friend ID*:0523-1304-876


----------



## ddandyy

*TBT Username*: ddandyy
*In-game name*: Dandy
*Friend ID*: 63462914169


----------



## Tickles

*TBT Username*: Tickles
*In-game name*:Nina
*Friend ID*: 1038-5381-480


----------



## Moonfish

*TBT Username*: moonfish
*In-game name*: Jordan
*Friend ID*: 4764-3524-464


----------



## bobthecat

Jenny
Id : 78097056695

Please add me if you'd like. I need help with a quarry quest !


----------



## Soigne

*TBT Username*: Soigne
*In-game name*: Jacob
*Friend ID*: 2025 9084 562

My ID changed due to save data being deleted = =;


----------



## thedragmeme

Tbt username: FloatyFlare
In-game name: Amber
Friend ID: 8902-9909-080


----------



## duckykate

*TBT Username*: katezilla
*In-game name*: kate
*Friend ID*: 5177 0439 111


----------



## padfoot6

*TBT Username*: padfoot6
*In-game name*: Fog
*Friend ID*: 2319 5260 493

if you need help getting into the quarry hmu


----------



## Jacob4

*TBT Username:* F L a K e
*In-game name:* Jacob
*Friend ID:* 8268 5864 045

Looking for people who will help with quarry actively, I will also help you, feel free to add :^)


----------



## zeoli

*TBT Username*: Oliy
*In-game name*: Lunae
*Friend ID*: 0926 3292 452


----------



## Sweetened Poison

*TBT Username*: Sweetened Poison
*In-game name*: VampireToy
*Friend ID*: 5053 9670 833


----------



## Kaiaa

*TBT Username*: Kaiaa
*In-game name*: Kaiaa
*Friend ID*: 3576 4459 088


----------



## Araie

*TBT Username*: Araie
*In-game name*: Elena
*Friend ID*: 3122 8704 043

I'll accept all friend requests and help needed for the quarry.


----------



## Strawberryllama

*TBT Username*:Strawberryllama
*In-game name*: Kyra
*Friend ID*: 0239-2760-992


----------



## Coriakin

*TBT Username:* Coriakin
*In-game name:* Heiss
*Friend ID:* 0773 7403 103


----------



## Lozzybear

*TBT Username*:Lozzybear
*In-game name*: Cash
*Friend ID*: 4200 6881 489

I'll accept any invites until I'm full; I'm new so I need some friends!


----------



## Insomniak604

Hi guys! I just joined the forum for this game! Hoping to get lots of adds,  
*TBT Username*:insomniak604
*In-game name*: insom604
*Friend ID*: 9617 2242 504

See y'all in game.


----------



## Keen

*TBT Username*: Keen
*In-game name*: Keen
*Friend ID*: 1437 1445 921


----------



## Chicha

Chicha said:


> *TBT Username*: Chicha
> *In-game name*: Chicha
> *Friend ID*: 4101 5361 661
> 
> Please VM me if you'd like to add me so I don't accidentally delete someone.



Still adding if anyone?s interested. I?ll gladly help with the quarry and give kudos.


----------



## Saylor

*TBT Username*: Saylor
*In-game name*: Grace
*Friend ID*: 5194 4580 950


----------



## Mari

*TBT Username*: Mari
*In-game name*: Mari
*Friend ID*: 2376 1215 235


----------



## Dom

TBT Usernameom
In-game name: Domsiekin
Friend ID: 7782 1338 269


----------



## Scully

^^

*TBT Username*: Scully
*In-game name*: Anya
*Friend ID*: 2159 0927 366


----------



## will.

*TBT Username*: donnellcrossing
*In-game name*: Will
*Friend ID*: 2555 0594 394


----------



## Mistle

TBT Username: Mistle
In-game Name: Mistle
Friend ID: 8039-7205-421


----------



## Athros

*TBT Username*: Athros
*In-game name*: Eurus
*Friend ID*: 8449 7115 949


----------



## Aphrxdite

*TBT Username: N/A
In-Game Name: Aphrodite
Friend ID:68054011019 *


----------



## Feloreena

*TBT Username*: Feloreena
*In-game name*: Feloreena
*Friend ID*: 4882 1494 930


----------



## Spooky.

*TBT Username:* Spooky.
*In-game name:* Emily
*Friend ID:* 0968 8074 569


----------



## Starrynight44

*TBT Username*: Starrynight44
*In-game name*:Sarah
*Friend ID*: 3653 3783 004


----------



## EdIwin3052

*TBT Username*:EdIwin3052
*In-game name*:Edwin
*Friend ID*:6914 6724 793


----------



## Final Chaos

Name: Christian
ID: 69240784057

Add me! Im on all the time right now


----------



## Miles1523

TBT Username: Miles1523 In-game name: Miles Friend ID: 7898 6674 096


----------



## K9Ike

TBT Username: K9Ike
In-game name: Hamza
Friend ID: 1182 2988 507


----------



## earthquake

*TBT Username*: earthquake
*In-game name*: tasfiah
*Friend ID*: 7865-2358-639


----------



## Miles1523

TBT Username: Miles1523 
In-game name: Miles 
Friend ID: 7898 6674 096


----------



## UncleDrew

TBT Username: UncleDrew
In-game name: Uncle Drew
Friend ID: 8493-3409-671


----------



## Jacob4

F L a K e said:


> *TBT Username:* F L a K e
> *In-game name:* Jacob
> *Friend ID:* 8268 5864 045
> 
> Looking for people who will help with quarry actively, I will also help you, feel free to add :^)



Posting again so more can add :^)


----------



## Celes

*TBT Username*: Celes
*In-game name*: Jenny
*Friend ID*: 5103 5831 733


----------



## Jeannine

TBT Username: Jeannine
In-game name: Jeannine
Friend ID: 6898 7983 342


----------



## PaperCat

got a lot already and keep getting a lot of random friend requests. so removed mine for now.


----------



## windfall

*TBT Username*: windfall
*In-game name*: Jessica
*Friend ID*: 7559 4918 906


----------



## Snowfell

*TBT Username*: Snowfell
*In-game name*: James
*Friend ID*: 7888 6000 410


----------



## LordVegeta

TBT Username: LordVegeta
In-game name: LordVegeta
Friend ID: 6884-5775-744


----------



## Charmed

Please add me. I?m very active and online all the time. I need help doing the shovelstrike quarry and will be more than happy to do the same thing for people, and will give kudos as well! 

*TBT Username*: Charmed
*In-game name*: Cậu V?ng
*Friend ID*: 0864-1382-261


----------



## SpookyTony

Hit me up yall. I'm selling fruit for 50 bells a pop most days, if enough people got together I wouldn't mind lowering it to ten. IF we can all get together and corner the market on fruit and fish i think we could really help each other out.


*TBT Username*: Spooky_Tony
*In-game name*: Sony*Tark
*Friend ID*: 4961-8901-849


----------



## bigger34

*TBT Username*: bigger34
*In-game name*: Corey
*Friend ID*: 0129 4645 092


----------



## TangledBowties

*TBT Username*: TangledBowties
*In-game name*: Elizabeth
*Friend ID*: 8693 5441 206


----------



## Melonyy

*TBT Username*: MayorMelony
*In-game name*: Melony
*Friend ID*: 6068-8844?892


----------



## nikorasu

*TBT Username*: nikorasu 
*In-game name*: Nicolas
*Friend ID*: 15734362911


----------



## Cou

*TBT Username*: Cou
*In-game name*: Cou
*Friend ID*: 3473 7333 803


----------



## Ciderine

*TBT Username*: Ciderine
*In-game name*: Tikara
*Friend ID*: 5341 7576 129


----------



## Fresh

Fresh said:


> *TBT Username*: Fresh
> *In-game name*: Challah
> *Friend*: 4483-7848-056


Reposting


----------



## PinkPopplioPoppers

13456404633 The name should be Addison, the friend code is 13456404633 

I need more friends so I can unlock a place on the map. Thank you!!!


----------



## Ciderine

*TBT Username*: Ciderine
*In-game name*: Tikara
*Friend ID*: 5341 7576 129


----------



## cinny

*TBT Username*: Cinny
*In-game name*: Cindy
*Friend ID*:4414 4888 895


----------



## Stepheroo

*TBT username:* Stepheroo
*In-game Name:* Stepheroo
*Friend ID:* 52009770691


----------



## foxritual

*TBT Username*: foxritual
*In-game name*: foxritual
*Friend ID*: 71247123391


----------



## Troublesum

*TBT Username*:Troublesum
*In-game name*:Troublesum
*Friend ID*:2426 2812 535


----------



## Blizby

*TBT Username*: Blizby
*In-game name*: Blizbert
*Friend ID*: 1679 8024 482


----------



## Joji

*TBT Username* :Joji
*In-game Username* :Joji
*FrI end ID* :4081 5545 652


----------



## Faebeline

*TBT Username*: Faebeline
*In-game name*: Faebeline
*Friend ID*: 1357 5630 875


----------



## ceanes

*TBT Username*:ceanes
*In-game name*:Chelsea
*Friend ID*:4310 4145 317


----------



## Anactoria

*TBT Username*: Anactoria
*In-game name*: Loot
*Friend ID*: 6381 9435 715


----------



## mayorsam17

*TBT Username*: mayorsam17
*In-game name*: Sam 
*Friend ID*: 3013-2212-203


----------



## Soel

*TBT Username*: Soel
*In-game name*: Yeo One
*Friend ID*: 5306 9626 759


----------



## PunchyTheCat

*Tbt User* PunchyDaHufflepuff
*In game name* Colin
*Friend ID* 5944 6142 499


----------



## snooploin

TBT Username: snooploin
In-game name: Mandy
Friend ID: 3305 4316 331


----------



## Cheremtasy

*TBT Username*: Misera
*In-game name*:Maya
*Friend ID*: 5709 3446 068


----------



## Fjoora

*TBT Name:* Jesirawr 
*In-Game Name:* Fjoora 
*Friend ID:* 4998 2489 814

_*My SO's friend code:*_
*In-Game Name:* Fox
*Friend ID:* 6782 2484 300

_*Active Daily. Checking to 'Lend a Hand' multiple times a day.*_


----------



## allainah

*TBT Username*: allainah
*In-game name*: allainah
*Friend ID*: 8431 2427 494


----------



## mikespike777

*TBT Name:* mikespike777
*In-game Name:* Mike
*ID:* 4168 2104 794


----------



## AriChana

TBT: Arichana
In-game name: Aries
Friend ID: 0634-6998-092


----------



## Emidrew

TBT Name: Emidrew
In-Game Name: itchynips
Friend ID: 2502 290 1952

My SO's friend code:
In-Game Name: Emiko
Friend ID: 6330 618 1566

We both play regularly, help with quarry, send out kudos


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

They need bigger friend's lists! I've been adding randoms and people who have been adding me off here and got the full message this morning! But I went ahead and booted off the random people I added that haven't playing in several day so I have a bit more room now. X.X


----------



## Honelith

*TBT Username*: Honelith
*In-game name*: Honethite
*Friend ID*: 2882 8088 244

I'm in the UK and play throughout the day and respond to quarry requests, thanks!


----------



## DerwinLV

*TBT Username*: DerwinLV
*In-game name*: Ethan
*Friend ID*: 6934 9360 603


----------



## Relly

*TBT Username*: Relly
*In-game name*: Sarah
*Friend ID*: 53698109697


----------



## LunarMako

*TBT Username*: Lunar Mako
*In-game name*: Melissa
*Friend ID*: 7442 0446 513


----------



## Libra

*TBT Username*: Libra
*In-game name*: Wendy
*Friend ID*: 56250631370


----------



## *luxebabe*

*TBT Username:* *luxebabe*
*In-game name:* *emilia*
*Friend ID:* 7760-0718-269


----------



## shayminskyforme88

*TBT Username*:shayminskyforme88
*In-game name*:Shawn
*Friend ID*:28896943960


----------



## itsmeadam

Hi everyone! Active player here. Looking for some friends to buy from their markets and help with quarry requests! Add me if you'd like  ID: 6779 9315 208


----------



## nintendoanna

*TBT Username*: nintendoanna
*In-game name*: Anna
*Friend ID*: 22636737029


----------



## Timegear

TBT Username: Timegear
In-game name: Rebecca
Friend ID: 3696 3001 653

I respond to quarry requests.


----------



## Daysie

TBT Username: Daysie
In-game name: Jettie
Friend ID: 9028 5542 148


----------



## EdIwin3052

EdIwin3052 said:


> *TBT Username*:EdIwin3052
> *In-game name*:Edwin
> *Friend ID*:6914 6724 793



Add me, active player always helping with the quarry


----------



## Grumble

*TBT Username:* Grumble
*In-game name:* Alyse
*Friend ID:* 1340 8167 203

I am active during my morning and evening commute (7-8am and 5-6pm M-F Pacific time) and here and there on weekends and evenings. I've never gotten my quarry going. Would love some help and to help others!


----------



## Lackadaisy

*TBT Username:* Lackadaisy
*In-game Name:* Kit
*Friend ID:* 7570 5786 743

(Please like this post if you send me a request - that way I can be on the lookout for it)


----------



## Sabs

TBT Username: Sabs
In-game name: Sabs
Friend ID: 7335 6025 939
Level: 23 (at the time of this post)

Am an active and unfortunately impatient player, so I do also use real money to get forward (within reason). Would love to get help with the quarry, offer the same! Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## Crystiesc

Edited to type it because the pic is blurry:
1374 9657 468


----------



## Laurina

*TBT Username*: Laurina
*In-game name*: Laurina
*Friend ID*: 4999 4941 346


----------



## heartdrops

TBT Username: Heartdrops
IGN: Jamie
Friend ID: 1016 4996 458


----------



## Munchiebella

TBT Username:  Munchiebella
In-game Name:  Butter
Friend ID:  71336655676

Please add me as a friend. Ty&#55357;&#56836;


----------



## iPunchy92

TBT Username: iPunchy92
In-Game Name: Andy
Friend ID: 0241 4614 467


----------



## LillyofVadness

*TBT Username*: LillyofVadness
*In-game name*: Lilly
*Friend ID*: 5943 7509 019


----------



## J087

*TBT Username*: J087
*In-game name*: J087
*Friend ID*: 6593 9204 481

I send out many friend requests. Thanks to everyone who added me!

Lv8 since starting last night, at the moment of posting this.


----------



## Mayor Wysteria

*TBT Username*: Mayor Wysteria
*In-game name*: Wysteria
*Friend ID*: 8439-9661-561


----------



## Maggybeths

*TBT Username*: Maggybeths
*In-game name*: Maggie
*Friend ID*: 8325 7028 121


----------



## AmandaH

*TBT Username*: AmandaH
*In-game name*: Amanda
*Friend ID*: 0788 0158 148


----------



## PrincessAurora

*TBT Username*: PrincessAurora
*In-game name*: Mandy
*Friend ID*: 5897 0462 730

Looking for friends to add! I play every day. Will visit frequently to give kudos. Will also be happy to give Quarry help and hope you can help back.


----------



## aleshapie

*TBT Username*:  aleshapie
*In-game name*: Alesha
*Friend ID*: 1663-5384-607


----------



## CommanderLey

*TBT Username*: CommanderLey
*In-game name*: IKi11You
*Friend ID*: 54501993932


----------



## aleshapie

*TBT Username*: aleshapie?s middle child, Casey
*In-game name*: Casey
*Friend ID*: 4091-8123-114


----------



## Nipasd

*TBT Username*: Nipasd
*In-game name*: Nipasd
*Friend ID*: 8867 1732 814


----------



## Beckyyy14

*TBT Username*:Beckyyy14
*In-game name*:Becky 
*Friend ID*:08619832083


----------



## alrightykeaton

*TBT Username*:alrightykeaton
*In-game name*: Imogen
*Friend ID*: 0541-0761-793


----------



## Rala

Thanks Tina for compiling this list!

*TBT Username*: Rala
*In-game name*: Rala
*Friend ID*: 1467 1212 738


----------



## Gilrix

*TBT Username*: Gilrix
*In-game name*: Thomas
*Friend ID*: 4907 1609 035

Super active haha yeah


----------



## Campy

*TBT Username*: Campy
*In-game name*: Campy
*Friend ID*: 0583 4382 528

Would love to make some friends!


----------



## Warbler

*TBT Name * Warbler
*In-game name * Vincent NC
*Friend ID* 1295 9419 311

*My mother ID-Name* Choup
*My Mother Friend ID * 6782 9405 161


----------



## Karla

*TBT Username*: Karla
*In-game name*: Sprinkles
*Friend ID*: 4939 5415 709


----------



## Mareets

*TBT Username*: Mareets
*In-game name*: Rita
*Friend ID*: 5848 7780 617


----------



## MuffinMan01

*TBT Username: MuffinMan01*
*In game name: Elias *
*Friend ID: 3279 0273 437 *


----------



## frosting

*TBT Username*: frosting
*In-game name*: Miriam
*Friend ID*: 6069 7037 746


----------



## Dewy

*TBT Username*: Dewy
*In-game name*: Mae
*Friend ID*: 5285 9516 442

^^


----------



## c8tc8s

*TBT Username:* c8tc8s
*In-game name:* CaityCaits
*Friend ID:* 0580 5600 464


----------



## Caitlyncupcakes

TBT Username: Caitlyncupcakes
In-game name: Kitty
Friend ID: 8531 266 7362


----------



## Kheppy

*TBT Username: Kheppy
In-game name: Kheppy
Friend ID : 9594 3372 703


*


----------



## AidenL93

*TBT Username*: AidenL93
*In-game name*: Aiden
*Friend ID*: 2283-5811-853


----------



## Skyzeri

*TBT Username*: Skyzeri
*In-game name*: Sky
*Friend ID*: 4355 1239 471


----------



## Keyshy

*TBT Username*: Keyshy
*In-game name*: Kat
*Friend ID*: 55613169352


----------



## happycamper

*TBT Username:* happycamper
*In-game name:* Phoebz
*Friend ID:* 5719 4290 138


----------



## Fearlessbarbie

I am always on, add me, I'd love to make friends 

TBT Username: tanvendra
In-game name: Tanvendra
Friend ID: 6258 9305 601


----------



## Skizzy

TBT Username: Skizzy
In-game name: Skizzy
Friend ID: 8158 7102 314


----------



## creamyy

may I have my id removed from this list?


----------



## padfoot6

padfoot6 said:


> *TBT Username*: padfoot6
> *In-game name*: Fog
> *Friend ID*: 2319 5260 493
> 
> if you need help getting into the quarry hmu



bumpin this! still got some space


----------



## lPeachy

*TBT Username*: lPeachy
*In-game name*: Indigo
*Friend ID*: 8033 8616 173


----------



## Elov

*TBT Username:* Elov
*In-game name:* Melissa
*Friend ID:* 7625 9292 955


----------



## Lacey

*TBT Username*:Lacey
*In-game name*: Allyse♡
*Friend ID*: 69529542390


----------



## CodyMKW

*TBT Username*: CodyMKW
*In-game name*: CodyMKW
*Friend ID*: 2671-2628-198


----------



## Miggi

*TBT Username*: Miggi
*In-game name*: Miggi
*Friend ID*: 5735 3751 713


----------



## Cou

Cou said:


> *TBT Username*: Cou
> *In-game name*: Cou
> *Friend ID*: 3473 7333 803



quoting! looking to add fruit sellers / traders ?-


----------



## quadrophenia

TBT Username: Quadrophenia
In-game name: Dutchie
Friend ID: 6249 3014 153


----------



## abbydoll

TBT Username: abbydoll
In-game name: Abigail
Friend ID: 7422 2432 545


----------



## MayorBenito

TBT Username: MayorBenito
In-game name: Benito
Friend ID: 0229 8225 823


----------



## kyoyo96

*TBT Username*: kyoyo96
*In-game name*: Cardyn
*Friend ID*: 1726 7212 513


----------



## haelielou

*TBT Username*: haelielou
*In-game name*: HaelieLou
*Friend ID*: 4686 6374 000


----------



## lizardon

*TBT Username*: Lizardon
*In-game name*: Lizardon
*Friend ID*: 7201 6690 883


----------



## 3Cheese

TBT username: 3Cheese
In game username: 3Cheese
Friend ID: 37188851753


----------



## DerwinLV

DerwinLV said:


> *TBT Username*: DerwinLV
> *In-game name*: Ethan
> *Friend ID*: 6934 9360 603



Bump, still got some space for new friends


----------



## MrRabbit

*TBT Username*: MrRabbit
*In-game name*: Mr. Rabbit
*Friend ID*: 9096 7777 474


----------



## Ichi

*TBT Username:* Ichi
*In-game name:* Jer
*Friend ID:* 8717 4434 444


----------



## Suichiro

*TBT Username*: TomTom
*In-game name*: Suichiro
*Friend ID*: 3711-9395-9049


----------



## Ichi

Suichiro said:


> *TBT Username*: TomTom
> *In-game name*: Suichiro
> *Friend ID*: 3711-9395-9049



There are too many numbers in this Friend Code so you cannot be added.


----------



## Lackadaisy

Updated version with new Friend ID:

*TBT Username:* Lackadaisy
*In-game Name:* *Kit*
*Friend ID:* 7570 5786 743

I always have fruit of some sort in my market boxes - especially *apples/oranges*


----------



## Stay Banging

TBT Username: Stay Banging
In-game name: Tyrone
Friend ID: 12263281301


----------



## Espurr

*TBT Username*: Espurr
*In-game name*: Rel
*Friend ID*: 6907 2576 330


----------



## BobbyDee

68530894895


----------



## nammie

I've posted before but I hope it's ok to post for my friend!! She's really active, and usually keeps a well stocked market!! 

*TBT Username*: n/a
*In-game name*: Umji
*Friend ID*: 4399 1463 469


----------



## TykiButterfree

Hey tbt friends. Here is my friend code. Feel free to add me if you would like. 

*TBT Username*:Tykibutterfree
*In-game name*:Tyki
*Friend ID*: 8949-9876-634


----------



## emilythestrange

Tbt username - emilythestrange 
In game name - emily 
52020093718


----------



## hestu

*TBT Username*: hillaruhsaur
*In-game name*: Hillary
*Friend ID*: 3448 9554 516


----------



## PrincessAurora

*TBT Username*: PrincessAurora
*In-game name*: Mandy
*Friend ID*: 5897 0462 730

Please add my sister as well, she's looking for people to help in the quarry and she always helps back! 

*In-game name*: Robin
*Friend ID*: 0068 0942 231


----------



## Chaospinhead

*ChaosPinhead*:
*Pinhead*:
*8795 4779 044*:


----------



## Licorice

This is mine 94969001222


----------



## Kirbystarship

*TBT Username*:Kirbystarship
*In-game name*:Kirby
*Friend ID*:2032-8455-701


----------



## Roshan

hh


----------



## Miya902

*TBT Username*: Miya902
*In-game name*: Suzy
*Friend ID*: 7480-7539-774

I need help unlocking the Quarry!


----------



## michan

*TBT Username:* Michan
*In-game name:* Michan
*Friend ID:* 6723 9038 060

add me  i'm always playing omg haha


----------



## corniwhale

Me and my husbands acct:

*corniwhale*:
*corniwhale*:
*2805 5392 244*:

*corniwhale*:
*whalicorn*:
*6481 7784 509*:


----------



## _michael_

Add me 
*Michael☆ 
7352-1815-367*


----------



## Kitsune138

*TBT Username*:Kitsune138 
*In-game name*:Kitsune
*Friend ID*:09181977522


Thanks!!


----------



## VixyFiend

TBT Username: VixyFiend
In-game name: VixyFiend
Friend ID: 9731 3457 298


----------



## Envy

*TBT Username:* Envy
*In-game name:* Harmonie
*Friend ID:* 1423 4100 534


----------



## brickwall81

TBT Username: brickwall81
In-game name: Aria
Friend ID: 15116223534


----------



## Sowelu

*TBT Username*: Sowelu
*In-game name*: KozZo
*Friend ID*: 8559-3859-557

Come and browse my Market Boxes. With the exception of a specialty item here and there, I typically fill them with items that I have in excess and they are priced at the lowest cost that the game will allow. I'd rather see these items go to 'game friends' who might need them, versus selling them for the game's miserly bell offerings.  

I'd offer them for free if the game would let me, so I usually have at least 5 items per box to make it worth grabbing.


----------



## Blackbol

*TBT Username*: Blackbol
*In-game name*:Alex
*Friend ID*:7953 9290 599


----------



## Elov

Elov said:


> *TBT Username:* Elov
> *In-game name:* Melissa
> *Friend ID:* 7625 9292 955



I still have some more space. c:


----------



## kimthehuman

*TBT Username*: kimthehuman
*In-game name*: Kim
*Friend ID*: 0152-1477-304


----------



## tinycomet

*TBT Username*: tinycomet
*In-game name*: Em
*Friend ID*: 6218 9057 843

–––––––––
* hello!
* I'm always active; seriously 0.0
* I place large quantities of items for low prices in the market box
* Thanks to anyone who adds me!
* Thank you for doing this!


----------



## Soigne

Soigne said:


> *TBT Username*: Soigne
> *In-game name*: Jacob
> *Friend ID*: 2025 9084 562
> 
> My ID changed due to save data being deleted = =;



Reposting because all my friends died along with my save


----------



## vel

*TBT Username*: vel
*In-game name*: Christine
*Friend ID*: 0058 4172 227


----------



## Kaaww

*TBT Username: Kaaww*
*In-game name: Kaaww*
*Friend ID: 67443113153*


----------



## flowerbloempje

*In-game name*: Pumpkin
*Friend ID*: 2988 0614 609


----------



## extreme-fuzzy-socks

*TBT Username: *extreme-fuzzy-socks
*In-game name:* Socks
*Friend ID:* 1924-3135-408

* I recently hit level 40, so I'm no longer in need of any of the thing I collect! I try to update my box as soon as something sells.
* I'm online very frequently- usually once an hour unless I'm at work.


----------



## Panduhh

TBT Username: Panduhh
In-game name: Panduhh
Friend ID: 6893-4252-229


----------



## justalongtheshore

*TBT Username *: justalongtheshore
*In-game name*: Mikayla
*Friend ID*: 78659197957


----------



## Kxllyrxse

*TBT Username*: kxllyrxse
*In-game name*:k.xhilone
*Friend ID*:2189 3315 110


----------



## MrRabbit

*TBT Username*: MrRabbit
*In-game name*: Mr. Rabbit
*Friend ID*: 9096 7777 474


----------



## LunarMako

Can one person add me right now to help me with my quarry. Just need one and I wanna get it before it resets. My friend code is in my signature.


----------



## FancyThat

TBT username: FancyThat
in-game username: Pixie
Friend ID: 05794026230


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

If it's possible to get my name taken off, I am currently OUT of space for friends! As people become inactive I will delete them and add people off of here though. =D


----------



## Koko

Hi. I play several times daily and sell items at the cheapest price. Please add me if you wish.

*TBT Username*: Koko
*In-game name*: Koko
*Friend ID*: 9476 8770 436


----------



## Starunia

Hello I just started and I'm trying to make some friends please add me ~
I am Starunia in game 
and my code is 6397 5369 011


----------



## MidnaEmiko

*TBT Username*: MidnaEmiko
*In-game name*: Midna Emiko
*Friend ID*: 9267 5916 072

I added everyone who posted today and yesterday, Add me if you can help me with the Quarry, I'll accept and I will help you back! I play daily and have a lot in my market place most of the time.


----------



## calintz

*TBT Username*: calintz
*In-game name*: Cloud
*Friend ID*: 8490 9454 214


----------



## ams

TBT Username: ams
In-game name: Angie
Friend ID: 8198 3323 016


----------



## ZeFeZ

TBT Username: Zefez
In-Game Name: Zefez
Friend ID: 24216749922

Neem 3 mode People to accept for the quest!


----------



## pipty

*TBT Username*: megumin
*In-game name*: pipty
*Friend ID*: 27033472484


----------



## LunarMako

Can 5 people help me get into the Quarry? Need to within three hours to get Candy?s canes! Code in signature.


----------



## DoktorGilda

TBT Username: DoktorGilda
In-game name: Gilda
Friend ID: 5305 4969 756

See you there!


----------



## DiJurnett

TBT Username: DiJurnett
In-game name: DiJurnett
Friend ID:5472 9478 675


----------



## Destron

TBT Username: Destron
In-game name: Destron
Friend ID: 0509 1911 442

Look forward to seeing you guys!


----------



## evelynthom

TBT Username: evelynthom
In-game name: Evelyn
Friend ID:0235 6510 657


----------



## chamsae

*TBT Username*: MayorK
*In-game name*: Kara
*Friend ID*: 0354 5947 312


----------



## ZeFeZ

TBT Username: Zefez
In-Game Name: Zefez
Friend ID: 24216749922

Neem 3 mode People to accept for the quest!


----------



## UglyMonsterFace

*TBT Username*: Arize
*In-game name*: Eowyn
*Friend ID*: 82451657733


----------



## Verecund

*TBT Username*: Verecund 
*In-game name*: Ben
*Friend ID*: 8269 1486 900


----------



## MrsResetti

*TBT Username: MrsResetti*
*In-game name: Rachel*
*Friend ID: 47611783203*

- - - Post Merge - - -

*TBT Username: MrsResetti's friend*
*In-game name: Alex*
*Friend ID: 06765292483*


----------



## jenikinz

*TBT Username:* jenikinz
*In-game name:* Jen
*Friend ID:* 6121 8907 048


----------



## Abi

*TBT Username*: Abi
*In-game name*: Abigail
*Friend ID*: 2652 4199 831


----------



## Mayor Box

I'm looking for some quarry friends! I check my friend list to help out with quarry access regularly. I mainly play during European afternoon & evening.

*TBT Username*: Mayor Box
*In-game name*: Pallet
*Friend ID*: 2517 0172 392


----------



## yurimei

*TBT Username*: yurimei
*In-game name*: Sam
*Friend ID*: 9167 4888 866 
I always help with shovelstrike and i'd appreciate the help back ty ^_^


----------



## Hayley4394

*TBT Username:* Hayley4394
*In-game name:* HayHay
*Friend ID:* 9223 1755 602


----------



## Shele

*TBT Username:*Shele
*In - game name:*Shele
*Friend ID:* 05413565502


----------



## BriannaS21

*TBT Username*: BriannaS21
*In-game name*: Brianna
*Friend ID*: 6213 8513 326


----------



## Jeppyboy

*TBT Username*: *Jeppyboy*
*In-game name*: *Jeppyboy*
*Friend ID*: *1283 2460 957*

I'm really active! Looking for long term friends


----------



## jessilyn27

TBT Username: JESSI
In-game name: JESSI
FRIEND ID: 7682 2367 939

Any help would be appricated and i help back with the quarry


----------



## lostvillager

*TBT Username*: Elna
*In-game name*: Elna
*Friend ID*: 2069 0598 025


----------



## starlite

*TBT Username*: starlite
*In-game name*: Sophie
*Friend ID*: 8467 6159 351


----------



## Aria Nook Violet

TBT Username: Aria Nook Violet
In-game name: Aria
Friend ID: 1192-4871-543


----------



## BMyRosie

TBT Username: BMyRosie
In-game name: Ms Rodrigo
Friend ID: 8802-4802-181

Adult player, just got around to downloading and playing - very active - long term. 
Thanks!


----------



## Rina Bunny

*TBT Username*: Rina Bunny
*In-game name*:Rina Bunny
*Friend ID*: 4196 1757 845


----------



## Chris

I've not been around for a couple of weeks but I'll get the list in the OP updated ASAP.


----------



## e-puff

*TBT Username*: yogurito
*In-game name*: Ella
*Friend ID*: 5963-2788-750


----------



## emeraldfox

*TBT Username*: emeraldfox
*In-game name*: emerald
*Friend ID*: 05729987918


----------



## Scrafty

*TBT Username*: Scrafty
*In-game name*: Nick
*Friend ID*: 38872757978


----------



## mayornen

*TBT Username*: mayornen
*In-game name*: Nen
*Friend ID*: 6792 5609 677


----------



## Lotta

Would love to have some new friends. Always glad to help out! -Lotta 
74356977803


----------



## Vala

*TBT Username*: Vala
*In-game name*: Vala
*Friend ID*: 3146 0643 409

Daily player, regular player and a nice big market box for all those resource needs


----------



## Skube

*TBT Username*: Skube
*In-game name*: Nono
*Friend ID*: 2675-0039-792

I'm an very active Player which always help other people (mining missions...).


----------



## Cai-crossing

*TBT Username*: little_caicai
*In-game name*: little one
*Friend ID*: 91483113004

I check my friend list every hour / two hours to help with getting into the quarry <3  VERY active player~


----------



## Foreversacredx

*TBT Username:* Foreversacredx
*In-game name:* Chelsea
*Friend ID:* 5598 8132 379

I'm very active! Add me people!!


----------



## Starlightt

*TBT Username*:Tiffanyy
*In-game name*:Starlight
*Friend ID*:4819 7594 233

I'm on every day and will help with the quarry!


----------



## Fizzii

*please do not add if you use your marketbox as a museum*

*TBT Username*: fizzii
*In-game name*: Beth
*Friend ID*: 0506 4196 483


----------



## Barbara

*TBT Username*: Barbara
*In-game name*: Barbara
*Friend ID*: 8269 5728 837


----------



## jcar

*TBT Username*: jcar
*In-game name*: Jose
*Friend ID*: 0020 2897 827


----------



## mahershmallow

*TBT Username*: Mahershmallow 
*In-game name*:Catherine
*Friend ID*: 4816 1628 394


----------



## Xylia

*TBT Username*: Xylia
*In-game name*:Sejeong<3
*Friend ID*:1289 6602 878


----------



## Lotta

Lotta is my name- Animal Crossing is my game. 

74356977803


----------



## Juvy Ann

*TBT Username:* Juvy Ann
*In-game name:* Juvy
*Friend ID:* 8128 0151 651

I need friends for trade and help,eastern time zone, sleep and 
work normal hours (unavailable those times lol)..


----------



## keybug55

*TBT Username*: keybug55
*In-game name*: Marissa
*Friend ID*: 1485 6395 742


----------



## Foreversacredx

keybug55 said:


> *TBT Username*: keybug55
> *In-game name*: Marissa
> *Friend ID*: 1485 6395 742



I think you have put up the wrong code Martina!


----------



## Ashika

*TBT Username*: Ashika
*In-game name*: Ashika
*Friend ID*: 48084967657


----------



## Cuka2cool

i added you &#55357;&#56833; and mine is Jisselly, Friend ID: 30139597287


----------



## Livvy

*TBT Username*: Livvy
*In-game name*: Livvy
*Friend ID*: 4066 3539 481

Could use some friends.


----------



## ChocoMagii

TBT Username: ChocoMagii
In-game name: Bec
Friend ID: 1396 4354 134


(currently my friend's list is full. Feel free to add me as I'll clear out inactives soon <3 )


----------



## macdemarco

*TBT Username*: macdemarco
*In-game name*: Paola
*Friend ID*: 0835 7422 932


----------



## kirlargo

TBT Username: kirlargo
In-game name: kir
Friend ID: 7597 2144 803


----------



## Lavochain

TBT Username: Lavochain
In game name: Flossy
Friend ID: 09794820192

Would love some friends, I begun yesterday and I'm hooked!


----------



## Vala

*TBT Username*: Vala
*In-game name*: Vala
*Friend ID*: 3146 0643 409

Cleared out inactives, etc. Looking for people to do some trading with, specifically rarer items (_none of the common rares_) which would mean a few little extra bells for you


----------



## Elov

*In-game name:* Bree
*Friend ID:* 5763 0597 669


*In-game name:* Melissa
*Friend ID*: 7625 9292 955


----------



## Snowbell

*TBT Username*: Smokie135
*In-game name*: Alissa
*Friend ID*: 2243 8248 893

I would love for some friends, as I currently have like one....I will add you as well! 
Thank yoooou in advance


----------



## JoLo

*TBT Username:* JoLo
*In-game name:*Jolo
*Friend ID:* 7045 7899 805


----------



## The Pennifer

*TBT Username The Pennifer*:
*In-game name Pennifer *:
*Friend ID 15662671966*:


----------



## KKMikkalson

TBT Username: KKMikkalson
In-game name: Kayter
Friend ID: 9868 4070 741


----------



## TJM

*TBT Username*: TJM
*In-game name*:JM
*Friend ID*: 2229 9456 845


----------



## R17hannah

TBT Username: R17hannah 
In-game name: Han Han 
Friend ID: 14805978348


----------



## chriss

*TBT Username*: chriss
*In-game name*: Chris
*Friend ID*: 38413158078


----------



## windloft

*TBT USERNAME:*  trish
*IN-GAME USERNAME:* Prince
*FRIEND ID: * 8481 - 0798 - 074


----------



## Gloomyreaper

*TBT Username*: Gloomyreaper
*In-game name*: Tristis
*Friend ID*:9951 1244 995

I've been hearing things about this game, picked it up yesterday and I'm utterly hooked and impatient for the marketplace to restock! Would love some friends to help with the quarry


----------



## Tehya Faye

*TBT Username*: Tehya Faye
*In-game name*: Jessica
*Friend ID*: 0191 4377 789

I am guaranteed to check the game a few times throughout the day to see if anybody needs me to lend them a hand, and I try to keep my marketbox prices fair.


----------



## ryguy

*TBT Username*: ryguy
*In-game name*:ry
*Friend ID*: 7061-4950-824

Regular player, I try to keep my market box updated and fair  Just looking for a few other active players!


----------



## CrackFox

*TBT Username:*CrackFox
*In-game name:* Hayley
*Friend ID:*9280 7013 466

Regular player.


----------



## xiaonu

*TBT Username*: xiaonu
*In-game name*: Olivia
*Friend ID*: 9517 7615 182

looking for friends who can lend a hand for the quarries and as well return the favor. and also people who sell lots of regular fish in their market boxes. I'm a lazy fisher 

thank you


----------



## Juvy Ann

*TBT Username:* Juvy Ann
*In-game name:* Juvy
*Friend ID:* 8128 0151 651
Looking for a regular friend to be my go-to to quickly trade at reasonable prices, fish, fruit, butterflies, everything.  If you unfriend me because I buy too much of your stuff regularly, you are a yucky player (Lotta).. haha


----------



## Laura-Lee

TBT Username: Laura-Lee
In-game Name: Mai
Friend ID: 9377-1149-032


----------



## Queenbunny

80789108917

Add me please


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438

TBT Username: greenfrog100
In-game Name: Joshua
ID: 6336 1898 884

Right Now, I have no friends  I really need some.  So plz add me so we can enjoy camp together!!


----------



## Fjoora

*TBT Name:* Jesirawr 
*In-Game Name:* Fjoora 
*Friend ID:* 4998-2489-814

_*I'm an active user since day one and will add you the same day that the request is sent! Happy Camping!*_


----------



## batter.butter.bitter

TBT Username: batter. butter. bitter
In-game name: Qattz
Friend ID: 06230938068


----------



## Dabaens

*TBT Username*: Dabaens
*In-game name*: Baens
*Friend ID*: 7541 5824 862


----------



## radioloves

*TBT Username*: Niemyx
*In-game name*: Amy
*Friend ID*: 7690 9684 290

Active/Sell items at it's minimum


----------



## OLoveLy

*TBT Username*: OLoveLy
*In-game name*: Pens?e
*Friend ID*: 2000 5468 979

I'm active camper and glad to help you for garden or Shovelstrike Quarry. ^^


----------



## Epitaph

*TBT Username*: Epitaph
*In-game name*: Jay
*Friend ID*: 4240 8174 276

Mostly looking to fill out my friend's list for the Friend Frenzy reward, but I'm willing to cooperate and help folks out if they need in exchange.


----------



## guardgirl

guardgirl said:


> *TBT Username*: guardgirl
> *In-game name*: Tinkerbell
> *Friend ID*: 9268-2907-793



I'm always super active and I help with the quarry


----------



## GabeTriste

TBT Username: GabeTriste
In-game name: Gabe
Friend ID: 4101-1568-524


----------



## Mushmelo

*TBT Username*: Mushmelo
*In-game name*: Mushmelo
*Friend ID*: 9276-3232-936

Just started pocket camp and looking for new friends! 
I'm active and will help with the quarry.

I look forward to playing with you soon!


----------



## JoyCol

53786722327 I have hybrid flowers


----------



## Twisterheart

TBT Username: Twisterheart
In-game name: Hannah
Friend ID: 45071620791


----------



## crossinggirl

*TBT Username*: crossinggirl
*In-game name*: Cathryn
*Friend ID*: 52989115031


----------



## Elijo

*TBT Username:* Elijo
*In-game Name:* Elijah
*Friend ID:* 65364809806


----------



## Koi Karp

*ID: 3339 3757 747*

I have the rare purple, black and pink tulips (and blue if you are lucky!) - Always looking to help with your quarrying!


----------



## mayorbubu

TBT Username: mayorbubu
In-game name: billykelyn
Friend ID: 05158164377


----------



## valyria

had to clear out inactives so needing new friends!

*TBT Username*:valyria
*In-game name*:Bryanna
*Friend ID*: 6376 8145 520


----------



## Mayor Box

Mayor Box said:


> I'm looking for some quarry friends! I check my friend list to help out with quarry access regularly. I mainly play during European afternoon & evening.
> 
> *TBT Username*: Mayor Box
> *In-game name*: Pallet
> *Friend ID*: 2517 0172 392



Need some new quarry buddies! I check diligently to help everyone out with quarry access. Add me if you like your ESSENCES!


----------



## Nicole.

*TBT Username*: Nicole.
*In-game name*: Nicole
*Friend ID*: 0688-1780-451


----------



## Sholee

nvm


----------



## AlleyCat

Always happy to help with quarry. 

*TBT Username*:  AlleyCat
*In-game name*:  AlleyCat
*Friend ID*:  6809 5146 954


----------



## kazaf

Always happy to help with quarry.  

*TBT Username:* kazaf
*In-game name: * kazaf
*Friend ID:* 2242 8813 746


----------



## Vala

*TBT Username*: Vala
*In-game name*: Vala
*Friend ID*: 3146 0643 409

Cleared inactives from my list. I'm heavily focused on trading so would prefer similar people add me.


----------



## J087

J087 said:


> *TBT Username*: J087
> *In-game name*: J087
> *Friend ID*: 6593 9204 481



Online every day. Looking for equally active friends.

Neat marketplace with cheap offers, often including fruits.
Add me if you need help getting into shovel strike.
Continuously farming flowers you can water. Seldom have rare flowers.


----------



## aleshapie

Hey Tina! I think the OP needs updating....you know, in all your spare time, LOL

I play multiple times daily, help with all quarry requests and I keep up my market boxes. I also keep out my rare hybrids for you to x-pollinate with. My friend ID is on my profile. 

Hey mods/admin: hows about adding it to the sidebar??


----------



## Licorice

I try to have a decent selection in my market boxes, regularly check for anyone that needs quarry help, and I have all of the hybrids so far.

*9496 9001 222*


----------



## JCnator

So, I finally upgraded my old mobile device for the latest one, therefore being able to play some Pocket Camp. There's not much in terms of progress and marketplace, but don't hesitate to add me if you wish so.


*TBT Username*: TheBigJC7777777
*In-game name*: JCnator
*Friend ID*: 9973 4013 767


What's in my Marketplace (as of December 26th 2017):


Monarch butterfly x2 - 200 bells
Coconut x1 - 100 bells
Apple x1 - 100 bells
Cherry x1 - 100 bells


----------



## rachael0306

*TBT Username:* Rachael0306
*In-game name:* Rachael
*Friend ID:* 2670 0802 755

Add me


----------



## GhulehGirl

*TBT Username*:LittleNookling
*In-game name*:Ruthy
*Friend ID*:2269 3926 305


----------



## BlueKibby

*TBT Username*: BlueKibby
*In-game name*: Mik
*Friend ID*:1693 4403 412


----------



## Katelyn

F you’re still active add me! I just went through and deleted everyone that’s been off for more than a week and I’m in desperate need of more friends!

*TBT Username*: Katelyn
*In-game name*: Katelyn 
*Friend ID*: 11708680985


----------



## samantharb

*TBT Username*: samantharb
*In-game name*: Sam
*Friend ID*: 1477 - 2971 - 255


----------



## Boricua

*TBT Username*: Boricua
*In-game name*: Orly
*Friend ID*:37050775106
 I’m pretty active so feel free to add me if you need anything.


----------



## LunarMako

TBT Username: LunarMako
In game name: Melissa 
Friend ID: 74420446513


----------



## Avocado LaSchaap

*TBT Username*: Avocado LaSchaap
*In-game name*: Avocado
*Friend ID*: 5336 3286 530


----------



## SharJoY

TBT and in game name the same. SharJoY

FC. 77639786201


----------



## Lotta

Looking to add active, addicted players.

74356977803


----------



## taylalatbh

TBT Username: Taylalatbh 
In-game name: Tayla
Friend ID: 9813 3121 046


----------



## Allie_Rose

TBT Username: Allie_Rose
In-game name: Alexandra
Friend ID: 4603 0152 624


----------



## MopyDream44

*ABOUT ME:* I play daily and I always lend a hand to my friends when I see requests. I am a frequent gardener, and I love to help friends with their gardens. Also, I work hard to help my friends during events. I am seeking like minded players only. 

*ABOUT MY MARKET BOX:* I sell common common bugs and fish along with fruit (mostly oranges and cherries). I typically sell whatever commons I have an abundance of, but I try to keep a wide variety of items whenever possible. 

*ABOUT MY GARDEN:* I garden daily, as I'm working towards getting all the flower furniture. I plan on keeping rare flowers in my garden for friends once I've completed my furniture goals. 

*TBT Username:* MopyDream44
*In-game name:* Mopy
*Friend ID:* Please PM me for ID.


----------



## zoetrope

I'm having trouble finding consistent players in-game so....

TBT Username:  zoetrope
In-game Name:  Johnny
Friend Code:  5625 9614 336


----------



## SharJoY

SharJoY said:


> TBT and in game name the same. SharJoY
> 
> FC. 77639786201[/QUOTE)
> 
> I am addicted to this game. Sp i play all the time and help. I also have a great market selection. If you do not want me to shop your market more than omce a day
> Let me know


----------



## alv

*TBT Username*: alv
*In-game name*: Alfie
*Friend ID*: 9870 7785 698


----------



## cloette

*TBT Username*: Cloette
*In-game name*: Closey
*Friend ID*: 14664249732


----------



## Radechu

Really active players, please! Thanks. 
*TBT Username*: Radechu 
*In-game name*: Radechu 
*Friend ID*: 29510291146


----------



## ali.di.magix

I started playing a week or so ago. I'm fairly active, usually have my market boxes stocked with stuff I have excess of, and am just trying desperately to make a nice looking camp 

*TBT Username*: MayorOfMagix
*In-game name*: Nessa
*Friend ID*: 4291 9731 540


----------



## Mewikins

Tbt Name: Mewikins
Ingame Name: Holly
Friend Code: 74078933445

Hewwo! I made a forum account today, hoping to find some friends who are more active since no one I know actively checks Quarry requests.  I’ll add anyone who requests me. I usually play whenever the map resets and I get new requests from villagers.


----------



## alexis712

*TBT Username*: alexis712
*In-game name*: alexis712
*Friend ID*: 08547253776


----------



## Yumei

*TBT Username*: AndrQmedA
*In-game name*:Yumei
*Friend ID*:8653 8794 611

Playing throughout the day~


----------



## Ably.Saucey

TBT Username: Ably.Saucey
In-game name:Heidi
Friend ID:1984 1656 516
All my 'friends' haven't been on in a month+, so I need some new ones.
I'll water your flowers, keep my market box stocked and help you with the quarry.
I'm on daily, send me a vm!


----------



## Dahlia~

TBT Username: Dahlia~
In-game name: Dona
Friend ID: 6571 7383 382


----------



## ali.di.magix

Ohh I forgot about adding my brother's Friend ID here, so here it is.
*TBT Username*: MayorOfMagix's brother
*In-game name*: Liam
*Friend ID*: 7410 4906 186

He's active everyday and is looking for new, active friends to help him with quarry quests. He's also like me trying to build a natural campsite and would love to visit other players of any type of camp. He'll most likely water your flowers and give out kudos. So please add him


----------



## Gir

Commandeered my dad's phone so I can actually play. Just started playing yesterday, so still trying to figure everything out, but feel free to add me!

*TBT Username*: Gir
*In-game name*: Macchi
*Friend ID*: 6016 4212 522


----------



## TriAngel

Have just started playing this game 

TBT Username: TriAngel
In-game name: Duchess
Friend ID: 4541 2420 658


----------



## Hanaye

Been playing since released, i'm active and can lend a hand/exhange shovelstrike quarry when needed

TBT Username: Hanaye
In-game name: Hana
Friend ID: 6477 2519 153


----------



## trea

I still play all of the time & am looking for more active friends. I almost always have apples + scallop shells in my market box so you can always remember to visit me if you are looking for those (obviously I'll help with your quarry too ). 

tbt username: trea
in-game name: saoirse
id: 0601 0570 187

I love this new event and finding butterflies in our gardens!


----------



## SierraSigma

Looking for a someone to help out, specifically during the event, but in general too.

I want a regular, active player, who keeps an active market box selling common items at their lowest value, preferably in groups of three.

The idea is throughout the event all butterflies captured go to each other. I dont pay to play, so dont expect lots, but this way it can be ensured that neither party is giving out loads of butterflies and receiving nothing in return.

If you fulfil these critera, let me know. Anyone else also feel free to add.

*TBT Username:* SierraSigma
*In-game name:* Stewie
*Friend ID:* 5580 6300 104


Edit: I think I overracted here. The catch rate is much higher than my first impression lead me to believe.


----------



## Urchinia

TBT Username: Urchinia
In-game name: Urchinia
ID: 9996 6057 061

I play every day! Looking forward to having more friends


----------



## Frostbite2002

I play every day and like to keep my market box filled to help others out! I'm looking for some people who can help me out with the event, I really need those topaz butterflies! I try to always help out with the quarry and give other people butterflies so if you could help out, that would be really nice! (Also when the event isn't on I alternate between keeping half my garden filled with all the types of pansies or tulips so people can come x-pollinate!) 

TBT Username: Frostbite2002
In-game name: Alycia
ID:4420 1196 587


----------



## Redlatios

*TBT Username*: Redlatios
*In-game name*: Sergio
*Friend ID*: 5546 9326 621


----------



## KatieAustin

I'm always playing randomly throughout the day and looking for new friends!

*TBT Username*: KatieAustin
*In-game name*: Katie
*Friend ID*: 1837 0689 076


----------



## Strawberryga

TBT Username: Strawberryga
In-game name: Strawberry 
Friend ID: 78034144897

Daily player, Active Marketbox, Help Miners, Active Blooms, Water your blooms, Try to be Helpful. 
Please Add me if you are the same.


----------



## Trix

*TBT Username*: Trix
*In-game name*: Trix
*Friend ID*: 4539 1287 856

I'm just looking for friends! : p


----------



## Purpur

*TBT Username*: Purpur 
*In-game name*: Purpur
*Friend ID*: 9565 2365 648

Most of my friends are inactive so I want to add some more. Helping with the shovel strike, butterflies, keeping all the flowers for x-pollination (outside the rover’s event). Thank you


----------



## allainah

i'm posting here again since I need more active friends
i still play everyday since the release lmao

*TBT Username*: allainah
*In-game name*: allainah
*Friend ID*: 8431 2427 494

I always check my friends list to help out with the shovel quarry multiple times a day
(also i don't understand why some people don't help with this ^^ considering you get 100 bells for each person you've helped who entered the quarry; that's a good way to make extra money)

I also try to keep my market box stocked with almost every fish/bug daily at 4 for 200


----------



## emilythestrange

Tbt username: emilythestrange
In game name: emily
Friend. ID - 5202 009 3718

Add me I’m on pocket camp loads !


----------



## Coriakin

*TBT Username:* Coriakin
*In-game name:* Heiss
*Friend ID:* 0773 7403 103


----------



## TxAnt

I play every day and am looking for new friends who do too.  Feel free to add me. I look forward to meeting new Bell Tree friends.

TBT Username: TxAnt
In-game name: Maple
Friend ID: 5438 0179 164


----------



## R00T

*TBT Userame*: mayorjenofrosewood
*In-game name*: Jen
*Friend ID*: 8307 1398 865


----------



## soopahwoopah

*TBT Username*: soopahwoopah
*In-game name*: Kris
*Friend ID*: 9427 4121 807

Daily player looking for more active players. <:


----------



## Imbri

*TBT Username:* Imbri
*In-game name:* Erin
*Friend ID:* 34850012272


----------



## Doki Doki

*TBT Username*oki Doki
*In-game name*:Nani
*Friend ID*:2525 4148 310

Butterfly help anyone?


----------



## starlightsong

*TBT Username*: starlightsong
*In-game name*: Starlight
*Friend ID*: 7084 5811 056


----------



## ailani

*TBT Username:* Ailani
*In-game name:* Ailani
*Friend ID:* 8244 1797 562

looking to have more active friends! my marketbox is almost always filled, and i always make sure to help out getting friends into the quarry


----------



## austnschnidr

Active every day
1694 6512 493


----------



## meowlerrz

*TBT Username*:meowlerrz
*In-game name*:Lily
*Friend ID*:8083 8870 524


----------



## AhleLacieX

*TBT Username*: AhleLacieX
*In-game name*: Lacelette
*Friend ID*: 1343-2382-721


----------



## ForeverLost

*TBT Username*: ForeverLost
*In-game name*: Theo
*Friend ID*: 0660 7077 450


----------



## sassytsarina

*TBT Username*: sassytsarina
*In-game name*: Tsarina
*Friend ID*: 1516-3662-743


----------



## Moomin :-)

TBT Username Moomin 
In game name Moomin
Friend ID 6880-5936-039


----------



## Nul

*TBT Username*: Nul
*In-game name*: Nul
*Friend ID*: 4129 7430 405


----------



## Hanaye

I'm posting again since I got inactive friends almost a month or 20 days and I'm completely active person during events

TBT Username: Hanaye
In-game name: Hana
Friend ID: 6477 2519 153


----------



## Ebony

*TBT Username*: Ebony
*In-game name*: Ebony
*Friend ID*: 5264 7331 899

Time Zone: Central European, UTC+1


----------



## RainbowPeach

*TBT Username*: RainbowPeach
*In-game name*: Jennifer
*Friend ID*: 8140 7992 117


----------



## Shelbert

Hi! I am new here so what is up everyone? I need more active friends on pocket camp. My i.d is 78412510675
Lots of love xoxoxo


----------



## Chicha

*TBT Username*: Chicha
*In-game name*: Chicha
*Friend ID*: 4101 5361 661

Looking for new friends! Feel free to add, really would like help with the quarry! I'd be happy to help in return! <3


----------



## Xyla

Heya! I?m active and usually remember to check quarry requests. Looking for nice new friends here. I try keep my market box full for friends who are in need of certain things but I prefer for people not to go constantly buy out everything (it?s annoying) as I like the items there to help the ones who ar short on a supply now and then. Here?s my deets

In game name: Xyla
Game ID: 2893 2070 939

Thanks!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

I put mine in my signature, if you add me I'll accept, I had full friends at the beginning but have been weeding out inactive folks.
I play every day, usually a few times, gift back safari creatures, water, and actively use market boxes as well!


----------



## Tikikata

Feel free to add me! I'll add you back! ^^ I play everyday and like to send kudos and help out with gardens!

*Name:* Tiki
*ID:* 3690 1435 516


----------



## Tranquil Thyme

Hi I am looking to add new friends and help with your garden, quarry, events, giving kudos and buying a few items to show my appreciation from time to time. I have been keeping a fully stocked market but this weeks event has pretty much wiped me out.

Off to a slow start on the 2nd part of the event but will keep working at it to get some bats to pass out to all that help.

My game name is Jador  Animal Crossing Pocket Camp 5493-5800-727


----------



## lilbeebee

I am looking for new active players to band together with! I play daily and I am heavily involved in events and sharing.  My ID is 2884 3975 329


----------



## michealsmells

*TBT Username*: toastybreads
*In-game name*:  Dilly
*Friend ID*: 5523 1475 069

Just so people know, I don't play a lot. But I need help with this event.


----------



## Pnjikukuku

Hello im an active player and i want to share and befriend with u guys

Kuku 03 : 51390030512


----------



## Ezamoosh

Mostly looking for some friends who are active market box-ers to add for those times when I run out of monarchs or yellow perches~ my FC is in my sig!


----------



## OLoveLy

I need help for the event and the quarry requests, I will help you back, thank you. C: 

*TBT Username*: OLoveLy
*In-game name*: Lisa
*Friend ID*: 9463-1900-957


----------



## Islayou

Would love to have a few forum friends. 

My ID: 48046584016


----------



## pidge

TBT Username: pidge
In-game name: Monday
Friend ID: 4017-6396-356

I'm an active player but all my friends have gone inactive, and I need flower/quarry help


----------



## Strawberryga

Strawberry
ID:  78034144897

Play Daily (lvl 82 atm)
Active Marketbox, I water your plants and share event items (butterflies,bats etc..)


My daughter plays too!
Noelle
ID: 53994701542


----------



## Kirbystarship

*Kirbystarship*:
*Kirby*:
*37124513980*:

I changed devices for the game and accidently lost my data.


----------



## Missrelativity

Hi everyone. I just discovered this forum and AC in general, I hope it's ok to post my fc as my first message, I promise I will be active bc I love the idea of an old-style forum in 2018  Here it is: 

Alice, 96451752563. I'm active daily and always help with the quarry



Strawberryga said:


> Strawberry
> ID:  78034144897
> 
> Play Daily (lvl 80 atm)
> Active Marketbox, I water your plants and share event items (butterflies,bats etc..)
> 
> 
> My daughter plays too!
> Noelle
> ID: 78034144897



You posted the same code twice


----------



## watercolorwish

just gonna repost my ID bc i'd like to have more friends especially for friend powder and shovel strike!!

tbt name: poyonomatopoeia
pocket camp name: Ramone
ID: 6054 5543 567

also im pretty active especially on weekends. not so much throughout the week bc school but still check it a few times a day


----------



## PaperCat

i've been adding some folks as i need more active friends.


----------



## SharJoY

Good morning.  Forgive me for not doing this in the right format but im on my phone. I lost my original game and started over so i need active players. I play everyday. Im addicted to the game. 

FC. 0917-1022-116. SharJoY

Thank you


----------



## MopyDream44

Strawberryga said:


> Strawberry
> ID:  78034144897
> 
> Play Daily (lvl 80 atm)
> Active Marketbox, I water your plants and share event items (butterflies,bats etc..)
> 
> 
> My daughter plays too!
> Noelle
> ID: 78034144897



Oh wow, we are already friends! Welcome to the forum Strawberry! I always get a kick out of your beak when I see you. Anyhoo, small Pocket Camp world I guess. Hope to see you around the forums!

- - - Post Merge - - -



SharJoY said:


> Good morning.  Forgive me for not doing this in the right format but im on my phone. I lost my original game and started over so i need active players. I play everyday. Im addicted to the game.
> 
> FC. 0917-1022-116. SharJoY
> 
> Thank you



Awww, I'm really sorry to hear that SharJoy. I was actually wondering what had happened to you because I knew you were a daily player, but you suddenly stopped. I ended up removing you because your account was inactive for so long (I'm sorry) but I will go ahead and add you back!


----------



## SharJoY

MopyDream44 said:


> Oh wow, we are already friends! Welcome to the forum Strawberry! I always get a kick out of your beak when I see you. Anyhoo, small Pocket Camp world I guess. Hope to see you around the forums!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Awww, I'm really sorry to hear that SharJoy. I was actually wondering what had happened to you because I knew you were a daily player, but you suddenly stopped. I ended up removing you because your account was inactive for so long (I'm sorry) but I will go ahead and add you back!



Thank you!


----------



## Aaren

TBT Username: Aaren
In-game name: Aaren
Friend ID: 7249 2433 734

I am very active, playing every day. I need help mostly with quarrying so far, and I'm willing to help others too! Feel free to add me!


----------



## padfoot6

TBT Username: padfoot6
In-game name: Fog
Friend ID: 2319 5260 493

reposting bc the majority of my list has gone inactive! feel free to add <3


----------



## Chippstick

*TBT Username:* Chippstick
*In-game name:* Amber
*Friend ID:* 7994635424

Active daily!


----------



## NiamhACPC

TBT username: NiamhACPC
In-game name: Niamh
Friend ID: 0353 8956 427

Usually playing multiple times a day. 

(I JUST found where you can clear out your old friend requests -- I had ones from months ago! -- so I am free for new friends!)


----------



## Garrett

*TBT Username*: Garrett
*In-game name*: Garrett
*Friend ID*: 4529-9602-450

Still active daily


----------



## wenom

*TBT Username*: wenom
*In-game name*: wenom
*Friend ID*: 4813-1697-610

active almost every day but the
majority of my friend list is inactive
so im looking for more friends to
help and be helped by!! :3​


----------



## Strawberryga

I realized something was wrong when my daughter said no new friend requests! Oops
Fixed it now!

Here is her ID:

Noelle
5399 4701 542


----------



## ethre

looking for some more friends!~ too many people are inactive qq..

*TBT Username:* ethre
*In-game name:* Anika
*Friend ID:* 7468-6601-047


----------



## Alicia

Reposting, a lot of people on my list are inactive!

*TBT Username:* Alicia
*In-game name:* Alicia
*Friend ID:* 4067-9605-148


----------



## Han Solo

TBT Username: Han Solo
In-game name: Kat
Friend ID: 0441 0119 762

Reposting because I had to clear out a huge chunk of people who haven't been on in over 30 days. ;w;


----------



## EdIwin3052

*TBT Username*:EdIwin3052
*In-game name*:Edwin
*Friend ID*:6914 6724 793

Need active friends, having trouble doing quarry since alot have gone inactive


----------



## boring

TBT Username: Lijan
In-game name: Monday
Friend ID: 4017-6396-356

I'm an active player, I help with quarry daily and water flowers too- needing help with the quarry of my own, flowers and event bug catching ♡


----------



## aericell

Cleaned out some of my friends list so I'm reposting 
*TBT Username*: LOEY
*In-game name*: LOEY
*Friend ID*: 9576 1420 966


----------



## easygoingrene

*TBT Username*: easygoingrene
*In-game name*: Rene
*Friend ID*: 95324305290

I'm daily at the camp, sharing and lending a hand.
oh and my market box is always as cheap as possible.♡


----------



## EgotisticalKarp

*TBT Username*:EgotisticalKarp
*In-game name*:Karp
*Friend ID*:3144-0763-590

I just wanna share some bugs for the event yo


----------



## SweetTreatsx3

I’ve been playing Pocket Camp daily, since it was released. Feel free to add me ! I help as much as I can with events, watering flowers, updating my market box and the Shovelstrike Quarry. I’m just looking for people who are active.

*Friend ID:* 0901-7891-011


----------



## iLoveYou

I am her ^ . 

I play Pocket Camp daily so add, add, add. I help out the most with flowers / gardens during events of course but I do randomly visit gardens for watering on regular days. As  for Shovelstrike Quarry I helps as much as I cans on the daily. :}

*TBT Username*: iLoveYou
*In-game name*: Kayla
*Friend ID*: 0901-7891-011

I posted it twice because that account was banned and I didn’t want people to think not to add that friend ID.


----------



## Jikyul

*TBT Username*: jikyul
*In-game name*:Mayor Kana
*Friend ID*: 4168-6152-008


----------



## Crash

*TBT Username*: Crash
*In-game name*: Crash
*Friend ID*: 6057 9834 021

i just recently got back into playing & most of my friends list is inactive now :<


----------



## IhsanJojo

TBT Username: IhsanJojo
In-game name: Jojo
Friend ID: 2681-7225-862


----------



## GBBO

TBT Username: GBBO
In-game name: Kenny
Friend ID: 9912 0458 634 
I'm playing the game all the time so I'll be able to help friends out often ;-)


----------



## Becca617

*TBT Username*:Becca617
*In-game name*: Becca
*Friend ID*: 5992-3366-795

most of my list is inactive and im looking for some friends that are active! i play daily and im happy to help with watering, giving special creatures during garden events, etc! my market box is fair priced for what is given.


----------



## marmaladee

*TBT Username:* marmaladee
*In-game name:* marmalade
*Friend ID:* 7095-5758-713

i only have like 5 friends active and i just cleared out most of my friends list~ I'm getting in the habit of playing this game again so feel free to add! willing to help out with any events, supplies and watering flowers&#55357;&#56469;


----------



## TamaMushroom

*TBT Username*: TamaMushroom
*In-game name*: Collin
*Friend ID*: 8451 9872 631

I am trying to be more active, but College is something else. I have been active for a couple of weeks, I believe if I have more friends that are active, I 'll be more active too! I have a lot of friends on my friends list and at least 10 active, but only 3 help with the Shovel Quarry daily. I have also been trying to breed flowers more so now than ever, so Be prepared to see bookoos of Pansy's.


----------



## Elephantmarshmallow

*TBT Username*: Elephantmarshmallow
*In-game name*: Kelly
*Friend ID*: 6787-0668-791

I'm back after a long hiatus and basically all my friends went inactive


----------



## allainah

*TBT Username*: allainah
*In-game name*: allainah
*Friend ID*: 8431-2427-494


i'm still active so i'd thought i'd post again 
i mostly play everyday (getting on every few hours) and always help w/ shovel quarry and try my best to help with watering <3


----------



## zombiepants

*TBT Username*: Zombiepants
*In-game name*: Rin
*Friend ID*: 0515-4797-539

- - - Post Merge - - -

just added you!

- - - Post Merge - - -

just added you!

- - - Post Merge - - -

added you!

- - - Post Merge - - -

added you!

- - - Post Merge - - -

added you!


----------



## Chocolax

*TBT Username*: Chocolax
*In-game name*: Corrie
*Friend ID*: 7066 7259 728


----------



## SharJoY

TBT Username: SharJoY
In-game name: SharJoY
Friend ID: 0917-1022-116

I play everyday and have over 15 market boxes I keep stocked, play the quarry and have rare flowers for people to cross pollinate with.  I am looking for active players that also keep market boxes filled


----------



## Zenithim

*TBT Username:Zenithim
In-game name: Zenithim
Friend ID: 6585-5161-293*


Still very active > Level 60, online and play every few hours. Happy with the quarry, gardening and faily-priced market box. Looking forward to add any active players.


----------



## AkatsukiYoshi

TBT Username: AkatsukiYoshi
In-game name: Yoshi
ID: 9680 4258 230

I'm level 33 and very active. Despite my activity I could not get in and play ShovelStone quarry even once.


----------



## eggmail

*TBT Username: *eggmail
*In-game name:* eggmail
*ID:* 7302-3353-283

i've just recently become active again after not playing for two months, and my friends list in a series of >30 days ago.

 feel free to add me, i'll water your flowers and help you with the quarry.

- - - Post Merge - - -

*TBT Username: *eggmail
*In-game name:* eggmail
*ID:* 7302-3353-283

i've just recently become active again after not playing for two months, and my friends list in a series of >30 days ago.

 feel free to add me, i'll water your flowers and help you with the quarry.


----------



## Breath Mint

*TBT Username*: Breath Mint
*In-game name*: Mint
*Friend ID*: 9210-2997-502

I live under a rock, so I only found out about this game two days ago and I'm looking to add people. I do plan to be consistently active.


----------



## PaperCat

i am in need of more active people on my friends list, so I have added some. My campers name is Fiona.


----------



## TxAnt

Re-post:
I'm a daily player.  Currently level 68.  Looking for other active players who also lend a hand for the quarry, keep their market boxes stocked, and share bugs during events.  I don't really garden or cross pollinate though as that's just not my interest.  Feel free to add me.
In-game name: Maple
Friend ID: 5438 0179 164


----------



## BlueKibby

TBT Username: BlueKibby
In-game Name: Mik
Friend ID: 16934403412


----------



## GhulehGirl

I can't remember if i shared my ID already but here it is 2269 3926 305. Please feel free to drop by my camp site and feel free to share some Scrambles during Zipper's Wonderland Event. I'd appreciate it


----------



## Foreversacredx

This I'd be re post after so many people being inactive!

Name: Chelsea
ID: 5598 8132 378


----------



## 16Twinkie

TBT Username: 16twinkie
In-game name: Katrina
Friend ID: 3815 2976 718

I play daily, market box, lend a hand, share bugs/eggs/etc during events!


----------



## OLoveLy

*TBT Username*: OLoveLy
*In-game name*: Pens?e
*Friend ID*: 2000-5468-979


----------



## WynterFrost

*TBT Name: WynterFrost*
*ING: Girly *
*ID: 01604157469*

~will always help in quarry~


----------



## amanda1983

*TBT Username*: amanda1983
*In-game name*: Amanda1983
*Friend ID*: 7653-4845-253


----------



## Skyzeri

*TBT Username* - Skyzeri
*In Game Name* - Sky
*Code* - 43551239471


----------



## purple_vixen

TBT Username - purple_vixen
In Game Name - Vix
Code - 52682066238


----------



## calamitybot

tbt user- trans
ingame- Cal
0039 1053 010


----------



## Purpur

TBT Username: Purpur 
In-game name: Purpur 
Friend ID: 9565 2365 648 

Struggling with the event, please add me, I share a lot :'(


----------



## Trent the Paladin

0493 6653 400

Could use some semi active folks in my friends list


----------



## BowseRx

*TBT Username*: BowseRx
*In-game name*: BowseR
*Friend ID*: 0667 4397 324


----------



## Nicole.

Nicole is active and seeking for friends to return favours etc. 0688 1780 451


----------



## Meliara

Hi. My name is Mel and I am an addict.  8428 1747 784


----------



## Flare

Flare said:


> *TBT Username: Flare
> In-Game Name: Flare
> Friend ID: 0859-5970-205*



Bumping this. Would be nice to see some people add me.


----------



## TrashCatRuiz

*TBT Username*: TrashCatRuiz
*In-game name*: TrashCat
*Friend ID*:4438-0489-719


----------



## Ryumia

Ryumia said:


> *TBT Username*: Ryumia
> *In-game name*: Ryumia
> *Friend ID*: 0021-0185-973


Bumping my friend ID up since it was so buried in the thread. Not the most active in the game, but I am pretty active enough. So... Add me if you would like to. I'll add you back if you do.


----------



## BackgroundRavenclaw

*TBT Username*: BackgroundRavenclaw
*In-game name*aige
*Friend ID*:5258 9868 522

I'm *very* new but I'll be active


----------



## BluebellLight

*TBT Username*: BluebellLight
*In-game name*: Lucy
*Friend ID*: 5341-5226-169


----------



## carp

TBT Username: carp
In-game name: Oscar
Friend ID: 1231-8648-661

(pretty new at the game, only level 22!)


----------



## quinnetmoi

*TBT Username*: quinnetmoi
*In-game name*: quinnetmoi
*Friend ID*: 6566 8740 195


----------



## lizziety

*TBT Username*: Lizziety
*In-game name*: Lizzie
*Friend ID*: 6263 9355 782


----------



## Moonfish

*TBT Username*: moonfish
*In-game name*: Jordan
*Friend ID*: 4764 3524 464


----------



## boring

_TBT Username: Lijan
In-game name: Monday
Friend ID: 4017-6396-356

Send help with Quarry daily + will water flowers or trade bugs in any events ♥_


----------



## Aria Nook Violet

I am active again. So I will post it again. I need help with the quarry.
TBT Username: Aria Nook Violet
In-game name: Aria
Friend ID: 1192-4871-543


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> *TBT Username*: ThatOneMarshalFangirl
> *In-game name*: Emmaka
> *Friend ID*: 1822 3869 267



Bumping this because I can use some active friends.


----------



## nikorasu

*TBT Username*: nikorasu
*In-game name*: Nicolas
*Friend ID*: 15734362911


----------



## JellyLu

I don't feel like finding my old post to quote, but a lot of the people I've previously added are no longer active and I could use the quarry help :') I'll return the favor ofc~

*TBT Username*: JellyLu
*In-game name*: Jessica
*Friend ID*: 4124-2105-030


----------



## Katelyn

Just did another large clear out of inactive people so I'm once again looking for more active friends! I help daily with the quarry and try to keep my market box stocked <3

TBT Username: Katelyn
In-game Name: Katelyn
Friend ID: 1170-8680-985


----------



## J087

I'm also short on friends after a clean-up. 
I added several of the most recent posters.

Add me if you are interested: 6593-9204-481


----------



## mocaccino

*TBT Username*: mocaccino
*In-game name*: eden
*Friend ID*: 6464 2425 583

_active_


----------



## EdIwin3052

EdIwin3052 said:


> *TBT Username*:EdIwin3052
> *In-game name*:Edwin
> *Friend ID*:6914 6724 793
> 
> Need active friends, having trouble doing quarry since alot have gone inactive


Bump, lot of friends went inactive


----------



## Leen

TBT Username: Leen
In-game name: Leen
Friend ID: 9605-3848-689

Looking for some active folks to play with! Feel free to add me


----------



## Hazel

TBT username: Hazel
In-game name: Ella
Friend ID: 4477 1143 658

Looking for active players!


----------



## HoneyBunny

Active during events

TBT Username: HoneyBunny
In-game name: Nina
Friend ID: 7296 8856 510


----------



## ffeo

TBT Username: DIDLOID
In-game name: DIDLOID
Friend ID: 1608 6681 354

Hello from Ukraine! Add to friends, exchange butterflies and help in hiking guaranteed


----------



## Creame

*TBT Username*: Creame
*In-game name*: Jo?lle
*Friend ID*: 4406 2837 019


----------



## magicaldonkey

TBT Username: magicaldonkey
In-game name: Daisy
Friend ID: 3539 2604 406


----------



## amai

tbt username: amai
in-game username: amai
friend id: 0986 8812 509


----------



## deuces

tbt username: deuces
in game user: Juliette
friend id: 7017 1508 611
see you there!~ c:


----------



## cloette

cloette said:


> *TBT Username*: Cloette
> *In-game name*: Closey
> *Friend ID*: 14664249732



Cleared out some inactive friends. Here is my friend code, please add me.


----------



## Varron

*TBT Username: *Varron
*In-Game Name: *Justgoooo
*Friend ID: *33383154867


----------



## Nicole.

Nicole. said:


> Nicole is active and seeking for friends to return favours etc. 0688 1780 451



I'm still seeking for more active players


----------



## A r i a n e

my friend Rey is an active player and looking for active friends ^^

*In-game name*: Rey
*Friend ID*: 7399 2325 330


----------



## DivaBlueGirl

TBT Username: DivaBlueGirl
In-Game Name: Grace
Friend ID: 2018 (lol) 7195687

I got the game about a week ago so some friends would be nice!


----------



## LunarMako

A lot of the people on my Pocket Camp Friends list are inactive. *So out with the old and in with the new!* I need some active pocket camp friends! Add me! ^_^

*FRIEND ID: 7442 0446 513*


----------



## Yumei

Sammme, looking for active pocket campers :3

Yumei ~ *8653-8794-611*


----------



## paroxysm

*i am on multiple times a day, every day*

friend ID: 4889 2333 135
player name: Ezra

*looking for active players

you will be removed if you are inactive for too long*


----------



## KaraNari

*TBT Username*: KaraNari
*In-game name*: Kara
*Friend ID*: 2749 5782 766


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> *TBT Username*: Chibi.Hoshi
> *In-game name*: Katy
> *Friend ID*: 3438 7874 206


Bumping this. Active each day, and seeking more active players.


----------



## Hanami

*TBT Username*: Hanami
*In-game name*: Renee
*Friend ID*: 8550 8616 174

looking for active players! please let me know who you are if you add me.


----------



## mahershmallow

*TBT Username:* Mahershmallow
*In-game name: * Catherine
*Friend ID: * 4816 1628 394


Hi all I cleared out my list and I need lots of new friends who are active with the Quarry and Flower events!


----------



## calamitybot

tbt user: lol just look left
in game name: Cal
Friend ID: 0039 1053 010

I'd prefer to add active people who send quarry help and share insects rather than inactives. Real Gamers ONLY!!11!! I add anybody who sends me requests, and unadd them after 30 days of inactivity.


----------



## Apriiil

TBT Username: Apriiil
In-game name: Penelope
Friend ID: 6991 8487 038

I have no friends but I want all of the friends D: SEND REQUESTS PLEASE


----------



## EdIwin3052

EdIwin3052 said:


> *TBT Username*:EdIwin3052
> *In-game name*:Edwin
> *Friend ID*:6914 6724 793
> 
> Need active friends, having trouble doing quarry since alot have gone inactive



Need help completing the event. Have been busy with work lately.


----------



## PaperCat

i have friended some more. my campers name is fiona.


----------



## Keepitcosmic

*TBT Username*: keepitcosmic
*In-game name*: peaches
*Friend ID*: 3116-7895-545


----------



## 22lexi

*TBT Username:* alexa223
*IGN:* Alexa
*ID:* 9188-0531-744


----------



## Ceremonials

TBT username: ceremonials
IGN: majesty
ID: *3863 7321 179*

I'm active every day and always help with the quarry and events! Looking for other active players


----------



## nanpan

*TBT Username*: nanpan
*In-game name*: nana
*Friend ID*: 26771614452


----------



## Amarise

I didn't know this existed until today and I'm super excited. 
*My Friend Camp ID is: 2209-7185-147*
I'm a pretty active player already


----------



## Enny156

TBT Username: Enny156
In-game name: Enny156
Friend ID: *3332 1130 907*

I just started playing and I only have one friend so far xD so feel free to send me a friend request! :3 I'm very active and I'll help out as much as I can ^^


----------



## Malachite27

I'm looking for a friend powder partner. Basically, we'd cross-pollenate each other with an equal number of flowers each day (or at some other interval). Private message me and we can discuss the particulars. And of course I will offer my Friend ID then. Thanks!


----------



## Bulbadragon

*TBT Username*: Bulbadragon
*In-game name*: Kendyl
*Friend ID*: 4318 1323 457

All my irl friends stopped playing months ago, feel free to add me!


----------



## Enwie

TBT username: Enwie
In-game name: Enwie
Pocket Camp Friend ID: 22804465746

Now that I'm back again, all my friends have stopped playing~
So add me freely, I'll help what I can!


----------



## Moontoon

I need more friends who’re good at helping out with Shovelstrike Quarry. Thanks!

TBT username: Moontoon
In-game username: Rani
Pocket Camp friend ID: 680-0968-4805


----------



## SensaiGallade

*TBT Username*: SensaiGallade 
*In-game name*: Aaron
*Friend ID*: 3857 0159 648


----------



## PrincessAurora

*TBT Username*: PrincessAurora
*In-game name*: Mandy
*Friend ID*: 5897 0462 730

Coming back to PC after a few months and most of my old friends are inactive. I play every day and help with the quarry.


----------



## Hanami

Hanami said:


> *TBT Username*: Hanami
> *In-game name*: Renee
> *Friend ID*: 8550 8616 174
> 
> looking for active players! please let me know who you are if you add me.



bumping this. looking for more active players to help out with shovelstrike quarry!


----------



## Jade_Amell

*TBT Username*: Jade_Amell
*In-game name*: Luna
*Friend ID*: 7196 2973 074


----------



## TomHonks

TBT Name: TomHonks
In-Game Name: Cloud
Friend Code: 4666 8719 566

I only just started but I will try and be on every day!


----------



## Katelyn

Katelyn said:


> Just did another large clear out of inactive people so I'm once again looking for more active friends! I help daily with the quarry and try to keep my market box stocked <3
> 
> TBT Username: Katelyn
> In-game Name: Katelyn
> Friend ID: 1170-8680-985



Bumping this, I need more friends again lol


----------



## noe1111

Hi! I've been playing since it started, I play every day several times a day.  I help with Quarry all day long! 

Id 5399-4701-542
in game name : Noelle

My husband plays too!
ID: 7208-3232-175
in game name: Ichabod

Feel free to add us both! Gotta get back to playing now


----------



## rinabun

*TBT Username*: rinabun
*In-game name*: Kat
*Friend ID*: 1025-4917-619

I need active friends since most of my old ones stopped playing!


----------



## occultcake

I need more active friends! 

*TBT Username*: occultcake
*In-game name*: Somer
*Friend ID*: 4340-0833-132


----------



## Danylyca

Hello!!

*TBT Username:* Danylyca
*In-game name:* Dany
*Friend ID:* 29906176430


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> *TBT Username*: ThatOneMarshalFangirl
> *In-game name*: Emmaka
> *Friend ID*: 1822 3869 267



Just cleaned out my friend list a bit and would love to add some active people.


----------



## abby10

*TBT Username:* Abby10
*In-game name:* Abby
*Friend ID:* 6997 2294 319


----------



## Ryumia

Ryumia said:


> *TBT Username*: Ryumia
> *In-game name*: Ryumia
> *Friend ID*: 0021-0185-973


I thought I should bump my Friend ID since I'm pretty addicted to Animal Crossing: Pocket Camp.


----------



## dontpanicx3

*TBT Username*: dontpanicx3
*In-game name*: Kira Jane
*Friend ID*: 7547-6144-979


----------



## mayornen

mayornen said:


> *TBT Username*: mayornen
> *In-game name*: Nen
> *Friend ID*: 6792 5609 677



Bumping my post since I've been playing Pocket Camp a lot more recently and my friends list has been inactive


----------



## Athros

*TBT Username*: Athros
*In-game name*: Eurus
*Friend ID*: 8449 7115 949


----------



## PaperCat

I have added some more to my friends list :3 my camper is Fiona.


----------



## wapau

TBT Username: wapau
*In-game name:Rianna
Friend ID:0756 2976 925

I hope to make many active friends! *


----------



## sarahplumfairy

*TBT Username*: sarahplumfairy
*In-game name*: plumfairy
*Friend ID*: 9855-8221-534


----------



## kellyleroc

TBT: KellyLeRoc 

In Game Name: Dream 

Friend ID: 02294878812


----------



## katiecat

*TBT Username*: katiecat

*In-game name*: Katie

*Friend ID*: 4343 1171 074


----------



## Strawberryga

I am still playing and Need more Daily/Regular Players on my list !
Add me 78034144897

Strawberryga  level 113


----------



## Strawberryga

I am still playing and Need more Daily/Regular Players on my list !
Add me 78034144897

Strawberryga  level 113


----------



## Mythic Diamond

*TBT Username*: Mythic Diamond
*In-game name*: Lianna
*Friend ID*: 8918-1926-875


----------



## Luna Moonbug

TBT Username: Luna-Moonbug
In-game name: LoonyLuna
Friend ID: 0002-7667-206


----------



## boring

TBT Username: Lijan
In-game name: Monday
Friend ID: 4017-6396-356

I recently cleared out all my friends so I need new actives!!


----------



## DivaBlueGirl

I?m active  Can?t wait to make more friends
In game name: Grace
Friend ID: 2018-7195-687


----------



## Dreams

I just started playing and am loving it so far so would love some active friends 
*TBT Username*: Dreams
*In-game name*: Dreams
*Friend ID*: 65910382862


----------



## Jadeth

I need more friends lol
*TBT Username*: Jadeth
*In-game name*: Jadeth
*Friend ID*: 8499 1885 237


----------



## Timegear

Just got back into playing and am looking for more actives on my friends list c:

*TBT Username*: Timegear
*In-game name*: Rebecca
*Friend ID*: 3696-3001-653


----------



## Luna Moonbug

Luna Moonbug said:


> TBT Username: Luna-Moonbug
> In-game name: LoonyLuna
> Friend ID: 0002-7667-206



would love more active neighbors...thank you


----------



## paroxysm

i am very active and help out with events!
name: Ezra
ID: 4889 2333 135


----------



## Aaren

I'm looking for more friends! 
I am very active and I like helping with events and quarrying.
I am also selling rare fishes and bugs pretty low price whenever I have them. 

Name: Aaren
ID: 7249 2433 734


----------



## Greninja

*TBT Username*:Greninja
*In-game name*:Noah
*Friend ID*:0957 6041 079

Hi guys im active daily and looking for other active members willing to help out in events and the quarry!


----------



## purple_vixen

purple_vixen said:


> TBT Username - purple_vixen
> In Game Name - Vix
> Code - 52682066238



I always help with the quarry, and am often sharing rare creatures at the moment. A lot of the people on my friends list are now inactive.


Vix.


----------



## piske

*TBT Username*: Freyen
*In-game name*: Pocket
*Friend ID*: 4178 1220 664

I started my camp a few days ago and I only have two friends atm... q_q feel free to add me :-D

- - - Post Merge - - -

P.S. I play often - every day, often times throughout the day!


----------



## lycaena

*TBT Username*: lycaena
*In-game name*: Mel
*Friend ID*: 9068 1873 244

just cleared out all my inactive friends which were more than half so I need friends again! feel free to add me I always help out as much as I can


----------



## Lacey

*TBT Username*: Lacey
*In-game name*: Allyse
*Friend ID*: 6952 9542 390

Cleared out my inactive friends and only have 2 active friends left ;-; desperate for help with the event lol I’m willing to help in return! ♡


----------



## Aaren

Freyen said:


> *TBT Username*: Freyen
> *In-game name*: Pocket
> *Friend ID*: 4178 1220 664
> 
> I started my camp a few days ago and I only have two friends atm... q_q feel free to add me :-D



Hey, is your Friend ID correct? I'm trying to add you but it says "There are no players associated with that ID"


----------



## Skyzeri

*TBT Username*: Skyzeri
*In-game name*: Sky
*Friend ID*: 4355 1239 471

Looking for new active friends!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> *TBT Username*: ThatOneMarshalFangirl
> *In-game name*: Emmaka
> *Friend ID*: 1822 3869 267



Anyone?  I?m extremely active and help with the quarry/gardening events when I can.


----------



## Burumun

*TBT Username*: Burumun
*In-game name*: Sasha
*Friend ID*: 7154 1931 000 

I've started playing again and most of my old friends are inactive, so please add me!


----------



## 22lexi

*TBT Username*: alexa223
*In-game name*: Alexa
*Friend ID*: 9188 0531 744


----------



## Tee-Tee

*TBT Username*: Tee-Tee
*In-game name*: TeeTee
*Friend ID*: 4861 9568 802


----------



## Cheery Delight

*TBT Username:* Cheery Delight
*In-game name:* Cheery D
*Friend ID:* 2306 1119 007

- - - Post Merge - - -



Freyen said:


> *TBT Username*: Freyen
> *In-game name*: Pocket
> *Friend ID*: 4178 1220 664
> 
> I started my camp a few days ago and I only have two friends atm... q_q feel free to add me :-D
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> P.S. I play often - every day, often times throughout the day!



Please check your ID number Freyen, I tried to add you and it says there are no players associated with that ID. 
I'm also new to pocket camp, and could use some help like you, so I will definitely add you when you correct your ID.


----------



## locker

TBT Username: Locker
In-game name: Locker49 
Friend ID: 6708-6860-900

Hello I pay often but sadly most of the people that I added when the game released have fallen off the kick, Im looking for people that play at least once a day lol i kno life gets crazy at times. Feel free to add me!


----------



## nanpan

TBT Username: nanpan
In-game name: nana
Friend ID: 26771614452

Re-posting because I'd love some new friends  I accept all adds !


----------



## FiteMeL0ser

With the beginning of Brewster's event, I'd love some active friends to share my bumbledrops with!

*TBT Username*: FiteMeL0ser
*In-game name*: Abilene
*Friend ID*: 7283 2249 638


----------



## Keelan1471

Tbt username- keelan1471
In-game username- Keelan <3
Friend ID- 05740796620


----------



## callyforniaroll

Hi hi! I'm Kuro and I need friends :') 
ID: 91134550381


----------



## Poptato

*TBT Username*: Poptato
*In-game name*: Starfait
*Friend ID*: 42087408170


----------



## Charms

Hey everyone! I'd really like to be able to communicate with the people I meet on Pocket Camp so here's my friend code! If you add me or just wanna chat, feel free to send a message :3 

In-game name: Charms
Friend ID: 2940-6602-227


----------



## MayorBlueRose

hiii feel free to add me!

1562 9053 024

just getting back into playing. :3


----------



## Lacey

Returning shares!

TBT username: Lacey
In-game name: Allyse
Friend ID: 6952 9542 390


----------



## jfstalkertje

ingame name: stalkie
friend id:         5526 3717 835


----------



## Nicole.

Need more friends, clearly..

Nicole
0688 1780 451


----------



## Pansy

in-game name: Paige
friend code: 5628 3585 802


----------



## smonikkims

Hannah
7506-8001-752

Could do with some friends since I decided to get back into the game (mostly just because I want to take advantage of the functionality with the Switch version even though we don't know if/when/what that will be). Wanting to replace some of the random people on my friends list who don't play any more haha!


----------



## CinnaMuffin

Muffin
0314 3138 812

I could really use some active friends on here. 
As well as help with the switch implements for when it releases! 
I'll add back in game! Thanks guys!


----------



## neoratz

i need more help getting into the quarry for blitz clams! :'(

Katey
6402-4680-737


----------



## koopasta

If some of y'all with amazing gardens would add me for cross-pollination help, that'd be great! Plus I need friend powder so I can go back to olaying Brake Tapper religiously

Munna
6265-9021-470


----------



## Soot Sprite

TBT NAME: Kyoko
IGN NAME: Marie
CODE: 56899383098 
I?ll accept any friend request!


----------



## Niks

TBT Name: Niks
IG Name: Nik
Code: 2734 4814 782

I’ll accept all friend requests!


----------



## MayorBlueRose

TBT MayorBlueRose
IG   Ellie
Code: 1562 9053 024

will add any one!


----------



## gothgf

*TBT Username*: gaysideswipe
*In-game name*: Sides
*Friend ID*: 1488-1538-702
I just started playing and I'd love to make some friends !


----------



## Alienfish

started palying again, my ID is 0384-4816-612 and in my sig feel free to add


----------



## Han Solo

TBT Username: Han Solo
In-game name: Kat
Friend ID: 04410119762

I had to delete a bunch of inactive people, so feel free to add me if you’d like! I try to play daily and am active during events. c:


----------



## aericell

Reposting!

*TBT Username*: LOEY
*In-game name*: Loey
*Friend ID*: 9576 1420 966


----------



## Lucille

Hey! I just started playing today and would love to add some people! My ID is 9743-0338-912! 

Let's break rocks together and stuff yeaaah


----------



## LayCloAry

*Add me please*

I love to play I play ALL DAY so feel free to add if you would like. My name is Marie on the game 77478198377


----------



## seedgarden

22852314222. I'm Sadie, I'll help you at the quarry and keep plenty of random junk in my market box for ya!


----------



## MsQ42

*Add Me*

New to the game. I?d love some friends.
My friend ID is: 8594 8445 719.


----------



## squidpops

I just restarted playing the game after a long break, feel free to add me I'd love friends!

*TBT Username*: squidpops
*In-game name*: Lucas
*Friend ID*: 1348 0955 315


----------



## boring

TBT Username: Lijan
In-game name: Monday
Friend ID: 4017-6396-356

Cleared out the pesky dead friends so come say hi oowoo


----------



## chibibunnyx

Started being more active again~ 
Would like more friends ^^ 
Add me ♪♪♡♡

Camp ID:
0747-1116-135


----------



## Elijo

I started playing about a month and I would love to have some active friends!

TBT Username: Elijo
In-game Name: Eli
Friend ID: 9997-9175-702


----------



## Kishadi

TBT username: Kishadi
in-game name: Liv
ID: 7705 6075 096


----------



## Sylvie74

Returned to the game after a forced absence (phone died) and have lost a lot of friends in the meantime. 

*TBT Username*: sylvie74
*In-game name*: Sylvie
*Friend ID*: 84127118474


----------



## Ferala

*Add me <3*

Name: Sonnie
Level: 58
ID: 35815779082
I?m on multiple times a day and I always respond to shovelstrike requests! 
Need more active people on my friends list!


----------



## Laureline

*TBT Username*: Laureline 
*In-game name*: Loralei 
*Friend ID*:8544-3244-878

Just started playing today


----------



## twinkletoes

*TBT Username*: twinkletoes
*In-game name*: Thristen
*FC*:7617-6474-559

This game is strangely addicting, add me!


----------



## wenom

*TBT Username*: wenom
*In-game name*: wenom
*Friend ID*: 4813-1697-610

i recently got back in to ACC
and a lot of my friends are now
inactive so i'm looking for some
more active friends.

so far i've been on every day &
hope to keep that up! <3​


----------



## xSuperMario64x

xSuperMario64x said:


> Here's my info!
> 
> *TBT Username*: xSuperMario64x
> *In-game name*: Daniel
> *Friend ID*: 6178 1356 495
> 
> Be aware--if I'm not friends with you on TBT or anywhere else, I prob won't add you on PC...



Sharing this because I'm active on Pocket Camp again.
Please like this comment if you're sending me an FR, I want to know who is trying to add me!


----------



## Strawberryga

*Friends*

Strawberry  level 134
ID# 78034144897


Help daily with mine, garden. 
Need active Friends.


----------



## davekats

*TBT Username*: davekats
*In-game name*: Aza
*Friend ID*: 3983 2100 833

getting back into PC for the cute events and i dont have a lot of active friends on there anymore, looking for help with quarry and gardening whenever applicable events come around :')


----------



## Beckio

*TBT Username*: Beckio
*In-game name*: Beckio
*Friend ID*:         6950-1732-343


----------



## mogyay

i'm gonna add a bunch of u guys, just in case u wonder who mog is! also anyone is free to add me, i think i already put my friend code here but it was back on the first couple pages

*6248 5121 120*


----------



## Polyblank59

TBT: Polyblank59
In-game name: Harmon
Friend ID: 02426477303


----------



## Breath Mint

TBT Username: Breath Mint
In-game name: Mint
Friend ID: 9210-2997-502


----------



## auroral

Don't think I've posted this yet!

TBT Username: auroral
In-game name: Amy
Friend ID: 8273 2435 921


----------



## Soigne

I’ve since lost my save since last posting. Also, there’s an event based on giving kudos and adding friends, so if anyone would like to add me I will accept! 

TBT Username: Soigne
In-game name: Jacob
Friend ID: 2025 9084 562


----------



## Choochacho

*TBT Username*: Choochacho
*In-game name*: Choochacho 
*Friend ID*: 11694957558


----------



## cornimer

Vampnessa said:


> *TBT Username:* VanessaMay18
> *In-game name: *Vanessa
> *Friend ID:* 4707 8520 023



Repost because I need friends for the kudos event
Also I sent some of you requests already


----------



## Marte

You know what, I'm gonna post mine again too, ahaha.

*TBT Username:* Marte
*In-game username:* Marty
*Friend ID: *6463 7093 338


----------



## DoctorPaine

*TBT Username*: DoctorPaine
*In-game name*: Paine
*Friend ID* 0657 3821 190

Just started this up again so I?m pretty low, but I?m hoping to stay active ^^


----------



## PaperCat

i'll share my again. why not.
TBT Username: PaperCat
In-game name: Fiona
Friend ID: 0629 3394 973

if you add me please like this comment so i know who you are.


----------



## AlyssaAC

Edit: Please ignore this! No longer playing Pocket Camp, so ID is gone.


----------



## quiteso

TBT Username: quiteso
In-game name: court
Friend ID: 6419 6339 617

Feel free to add me!


----------



## koopasta

koopasta said:


> If some of y'all with amazing gardens would add me for cross-pollination help, that'd be great! Plus I need friend powder so I can go back to olaying Brake Tapper religiously
> 
> Munna
> 6265-9021-470



Bumping this as I just deleted many inactive friends.


----------



## Nicole.

Nicole
0688 1780 451


----------



## MelonPan

*TBT Username*: MelonPan
*In-game name*: Velly
*Friend ID*: 7114 5770 420

I play every day, you can PM me if you need sharing items for events. I would like active players who can share items for flower events especially!


----------



## IslaCherie

Hey, I?m IslaCherie, new to the forum!
TBT: IslaCherie
Same in game
ID: 6598 8183 707
Going to be active all the time now since I didn?t link my last account and my phone broke. Have to get back up to where I was before, haha!

Would love to make new friends


----------



## Strawberryga

*Friends Requested*

My daughter & I play daily. We help with Mine, Flowers, Events and have Fairly Priced Market Boxes.
Strawberry
78034144897

Noelle
5399 4701 542

Look forward to enjoying visiting your campsites!!


----------



## AlyssaAC

Edit: Please ignore this! No longer playing Pocket Camp, so ID is gone.


----------



## Ferala

*Need some active friends!*

My gf & I play everyday! 
We recently cleared out a bunch of inactive players & would love some more friends who play daily. 

Me: 35815779082
Her: 04148023584


----------



## mogyay

added all you guys, i'm mog in case anyone wonders who i am


----------



## Bosmer

I just started to play pocket camp again after not playing for months, used to play it a lot when it came out but burned out, so I'm going to be active again.

TBT Username: Bosmer
In-game name: Jojo
Friend ID: 9220 9572 996


----------



## Zytche

*TBT Username*: *Zytche*
*In-game name*: *Zytche*
*Friend ID*: 1154 4760 393

I?m online every day, looking for some active friends!


----------



## Breath Mint

Breath Mint said:


> TBT Username: Breath Mint
> In-game name: Mint
> Friend ID: 9210-2997-502



Reposting


----------



## LayCloAry

LayCloAry said:


> I love to play I play ALL DAY so feel free to add if you would like. My name is Marie on the game 77478198377



Bump


----------



## freezypop

I’m brand new, as in just started playing yesterday! (to tide me over until ac switch)  But if anyone is interested I would really love to have some friends!!! add me with 1505 4427 291


----------



## OLoveLy

*TBT Username*: OLoveLy
*In-game name*: Pens?e
*Friend ID*: 2000 5468 979


Still playing.


----------



## ConChistes212

Still playing and I have some bugs for the current event!
*In Game Name:* Reina~*
*FC:*1792-8617-316


----------



## Melonyy

MayorMelony said:


> *TBT Username*: MayorMelony
> *In-game name*: Melony
> *Friend ID*: 6068 8844 892




Reposting

Half of my FL are inactive so I'm looking for active friends.


----------



## Niks

TBT Username: Niks
In-game name: Nik
Friend ID: 2734 4814 782

Currently active a lot, feel free to add me. Accepting everyone!


----------



## aericell

Reposting again!

*TBT Username*: LOEY
*In-game name*: Loey
*Friend ID*: 9576 1420 966


----------



## Bunnii

*TBT Username*: Bunnii
*In-game name*: Sarah
*Friend ID*: 9318 7169 286

I'm very active currently and looking for other active friends


----------



## Phawnix

Feel free to add me if you like, active most days, especially during events

I help with sharing/watering/shovelstrike hope that you do the same

I always need to buy things from market boxes cause I'm lazy lol so if it's decently priced I'll probably buy it especially lemons and lychees

1533-8248-960


----------



## Officer Berri

*TBT Username*: Officer Berri
*In-game name*:Lunafae
*Friend ID*:6195-6444-456

If anyone's curious my special fruit is apparently lychees?


----------



## acornavenue

*TBT Username*: erialrose
*In-game name*: Erial
*Friend ID*:59080937773


----------



## Foreversacredx

I was over level 100 but I've lost my game so I've stared fresh! daily player 
Name: Chelsea
ID: 08499288024

- - - Post Merge - - -

I was over level 100 but I've lost my game so I've stared fresh! daily player 
Name: Chelsea
ID: 08499288024


----------



## CyberAli3n

I recently started playing again! Feel free to add me 63038300457


----------



## hzl

I'm actively playing 
My friend code is 62481745545
I'm Hazel in game


----------



## imiya

I'm playing for the foreseeable future! And sharing any bugs I get.
FC: 3861 7359 085
I'm Twi in the game.


----------



## Animecafe102

*TBT Username*: Animecafe102
*In-game name*: Mika
*Friend ID*: 1863 3701 778


----------



## Alicia

I just started playing again
Friend ID: 4067 9605 148
My special fruit is lemons!


----------



## Chouchou

*TBT Username*: ChouChou
*In-game name*: Jasmijn
*Friend ID*: 4605-5594-830

Looking for active friends who actually want to help out x)


----------



## mayornen

mayornen said:


> *TBT Username*: mayornen
> *In-game name*: Nen
> *Friend ID*: 6792 5609 677



Bumping my post, need more active friendos :-D


----------



## slatka

*TBT Username*: slatka
*In-game name*: Vel
*Friend ID*: 1738-2145-187


----------



## Chouchou

Chouchou said:


> *TBT Username*: ChouChou
> *In-game name*: Jasmijn
> *Friend ID*: 4605-5594-830
> 
> Looking for active friends who actually want to help out x)



up


----------



## Hanami

*TBT Username*: Hanami
*In-game name*: Renee
*Friend ID*: 8550 8616 174


----------



## ailani

TBT Username: Ailani
In-game name: Ailani
Friend ID:8244 1797 562


----------



## Luna Moonbug

Luna Moonbug said:


> TBT Username: Luna-Moonbug
> In-game name: LoonyLuna
> Friend ID: 0002-7667-206



would love more active neighbors...thank you


----------



## Ryumia

Ryumia said:


> *TBT Username*: Ryumia
> *In-game name*: Ryumia
> *Friend ID*: 0021-0185-973


I'm back from a hiatus of this game and hoping to get more active friends.


----------



## LunarMako

TBT Username: Lunar Mako
In-game name: Melissa
Friend ID: 7442-0446-513

Could use more active Pocket Camp friends. Preferable those who like to share bees during flower events, and who put their native fruit in their market space!


----------



## Leen

Leen said:


> TBT Username: Leen
> In-game name: Leen
> Friend ID: 9605-3848-689
> 
> Looking for some active folks to play with! Feel free to add me



Bump


----------



## Arjh

TBT Username - Arjh
In game name - A. J
Friend I. D - 0427-8096-875

I haven't played in ages so unfortunately I've missed out on so many things.


----------



## Zacie

*TBT Username*: Zacie
*In-game name*: Wochi
*Friend ID*: 6183 8328 577

I'm new to pocket camp, just started yesterday haha..


----------



## KingNephew

TBT Username: KingNephew
In-game name: KingKoi
Friend ID: 8653-5392-297


----------



## lilangel

*TBT Username*: lilangel
*In-game name*: may
*Friend ID*: 7297-3167-945

just becoming active again and wishing for more neighbours !!


----------



## Croatoan

*ID*

*TBT Username*: Croatoan
*In-game name*: Coatoan
*Friend ID*: 6338-2671-137


----------



## Valzed

TBT Username: Valzed
In-game name: Val
Friend ID: 4752-5170-864


----------



## Croatoan

*TBT Username*: Croatoan
*In-game name*: Croatoan
*Friend ID*: 6338-2671-137


----------



## Animecafe102

TBT Username: Animecafe102
In-game name: Mika
Friend ID: 1863-3701-778
Could really use someone on my list who has grapes and lists them in market box! I need more grapes for the goals and no one on my list has any at the moment lol, also looking for people to share event bugs with who will share back!<3


----------



## Lacey

*TBT Username*: Lacey
*In-game name*: Allyse
*Friend ID*: 69529542390


----------



## Niks

TBT Username: Niks
In-game name: Nik
Friend ID: 27344814782

Active every day! Feel free to add me.


----------



## Pnixie

TBT Username: Pnixie
In-game name: Pnixie
Friend ID: 9737 1888 123

Active every, I share bugs and my native fruit is Lytchee (I put some in my market box every day)


----------



## Soigne

Soigne said:


> TBT Username: Soigne
> In-game name: Jacob
> Friend ID: 2025 9084 562



I'm active once again! Feel free to add me.


----------



## Tohru

*TBT Username:* Tohru
*In-game name:* Sarsar
*Friend ID:* 5737 4954 898

I'm online almost everyday and sell lemons frequently!
Currently looking for people to bounce back garden event bugs with~!!


----------



## NIRVANASHY

*HELLO ADD ME!!*

In-game name:NIRVANA
Friend ID:7968 3440 971
 I AM ALWAYS LOOKING FOR ACTIVE FRIENDS SO WE CAN HELP EACH OTHER OUT!


----------



## slatka

slatka said:


> *TBT Username*: slatka
> *In-game name*: Vel
> *Friend ID*: 1738-2145-187



bump


----------



## DARLINGBEAR

*TBT Username*: DARLINGBEAR
*In-game name*: IZZA
*Friend ID*: 8375 9683 245

i've been playing everyday since the beginning of april. let's help eachother out!


----------



## StressedJess

*TBT Username*: JessiBGood
*In-game name*: Jess
*Friend ID*: 4703-3377-826


----------



## Ossiran

*TBT Username*: Ossiran
*In-game name*: Ossiran
*Friend ID*: 8791 9070 676


----------



## Bosmer

Bosmer said:


> TBT Username: Bosmer
> In-game name: Jojo
> Friend ID: 9220 9572 996



Boop


----------



## ali3nchildr3n

*TBT Username*:ali3nchildr3n
*In-game name*:cheyenne
*Friend ID*:2892 9451 411

Feel free to add me I'm trying to be more active again!


----------



## Amilee

*TBT Username*: Amilee
*In-game name*: Amilee
*Friend ID*: 5768-6009-991

playing again after a long time, lets help each other out~


----------



## sungrove

TBT Username: sungrove
In-game name: Carly
Friend ID: 2024 5981 085

Just got back into this game after a long time away, let's be friends!!


----------



## Roxxy

Please cancel


----------



## guardgirl

In game name: Tinkerbell
Friend ID: 9268 2907 793

Market box is always full, and I help with events, flowers, and mining!


----------



## Tee-Tee

*TBT Username*: Tee-Tee
*In-game name*: TeeTee
*Friend ID*: 4861 9568 802

Can't remember if I already posted this, but recently got back into Pc so I'm active and will help with the Quarry~


----------



## 22lexi

*TBT Username*: alexa223
*In-game name*: Alexa
*Friend ID*: 9188-0531-744

I'm active daily and will help with quarry!!


----------



## slatka

slatka said:


> *TBT Username*: slatka
> *In-game name*: Vel
> *Friend ID*: 1738-2145-187



bump


----------



## NeverThere

76400917338

Here's mine!!!!


----------



## Mimi Cheems

*TBT Username*: Skywalker (subject to change)
*In-game name*: Melanie
*Friend ID*: 5309 3166 187​


----------



## rand527

1712 1107 504
Add me! I’ve been playing daily again.


----------



## rukia




----------



## Lupae

*SEEKING ACTIVE FRIENDS*

I generally play daily, keep on top of watering players flowers, always keep at least 6 slots open to sharing creatures and always try to be generous to those who are likewise generous to me. 
Player ID: 3554 5494 735


----------



## Erin8

*51795116053*

51795116053

Very active user! I’m on multiple times a day. I restock my market box ever couple hours with grapes and perfect fruit. I always help with shovel quarry and send bugs back to those who send them to me. 
Please add me if you keep lemons, lychees, red snapper, black bass, or horned dynasty stocked in your market box


----------



## WynterFrost

ID is in signature 
IGN is Girly

Will always try to help in the quarry and gardening events (but if you send me bugs that I don't need I will delete you)


----------



## Cameo

*Looking for new Friends in a new game*

TBT User Name Cameo
In Game Name Cameo
Friend ID 0269-8594-555

In Game Name RoseB
Friend ID 8937-0136-409

I play this game everyday and keep a well stocked box in both games, my Cameo file I just started so I am in desperate need of friends who play and have stocked boxes, I will not buy you out, and I am a good player who will help all who help me. I play multiple times a day. Thank you and have a wonderful day.


----------



## Rozilynn

*TBT Username*: Rozilynn
*In-game name*: Rozilynn
*Friend ID*: 0017 4636 944

Looking for a bunch of friends <3  just started this app!


----------



## Snowbell

I recently started playing Pocket Camp again after almost a year. I have missed Animal Crossing so much! While I am super pumped for the Switch game to come out, I was impressed with all the new content they added to the app. 

I'm eager to get some new, more active friends! I will most definitely do what I can to help you out as well 

Name: Alissa
ID: 2243 8248 893


----------



## Superpenguin

Name: Nick
ID: 7763 5268 263

Please add me. I just started playing again after over a year. And I’m always sending kudos/giving the critters to gardens


----------



## Anie

*TBT Username*: Anie
*In-game name*: Anie
*Friend ID*: 1342-1370-800

I just starting playing and really would love some friends to help out!


----------



## rhinoo

Just started playing and I need friends for the quarry thing!

IGN - Rhino
Friend ID - 88396858176


----------



## Coni

I need more friends ! 
My code is 575 4636 6356 
I always help with quarry and I water your flowers :3


----------



## Sweetley

Nvm.


----------



## mellachime

I started playing and really need friends ;_; 
*TBT Username*: mellachime
*In-game name*: Mella
*Friend ID*: 67589798381


----------



## gobby

I've added a few of you guys!
ID: 82546638155


----------



## Shylime

*TBT Username*: Shylime
*In-game name*: Lime
*Friend ID*: 6664 9712 146


----------



## Romaki

*TBT:* Riedy
*ING:* Riedy
*Code:* 2639 4740 223

Looking for some active people to help each other out.


----------



## Bosmer

Bosmer said:


> TBT Username: Bosmer
> In-game name: Jojo
> Friend ID: 9220 9572 996



Cleaned out my list of inactive players so feel free to add!


----------



## Ragna_Rose

*Please add my friend code too!*

Massive hiatus and had to clean out my friend codes! Please add me, thank you. 

Friend code is: 16592751821


----------



## meowlerrz

Just got back into playing again, add me: 8083 8870 524


----------



## Ghostprincess

*TBT Username*: Ghostprincess
*In-game name*: Ghostie
*Friend ID*: 7334 1453 226


----------



## MysteriousSpirit

*Pocket Camp name*: Molley
*Friends ID*: 4860 0575 850 (oh yea my friends id is already in my signature sorry)
I will be glad if you add me as a friend, because I am a newbie to this game.


----------



## Cirice

*In-game name*: Cirice
*Friend ID*: 7377 5935 949
Will also add some of you!


----------



## RainbowGrace

TBT Username: RainbowGrace
In-game name: Emily
Friend ID: 4128-7950-293


----------



## Badept

I just decided to get back into Pocket Camp the other day! Please feel free to add me! 
*TBT Username*: Badept
*In-game name*: Robin
*Friend ID*: 7719 5754 906


----------



## zooblenoodle

getting back into the game, please add me! ^^
9820 5933 583 !!


----------



## Cheremtasy

Went back on a few days ago and I'm hoping to start playing actively again. Since all of my old friends are inactive, I'd love to add some new people to my list! c:

*TBT Username*: Misera
*In-game name*: Maya
*Friend ID*:5709 3446 068


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Misera said:


> Went back on a few days ago and I'm hoping to start playing actively again. Since all of my old friends are inactive, I'd love to add some new people to my list! c:
> 
> *TBT Username*: Misera
> *In-game name*: Maya
> *Friend ID*:5709 3446 068



I'll add you! Glad to see you again btw ^o^


----------



## Han Solo

I still play daily if anyone wants to add me! a bunch of my friends haven't been on in over 30 days. ;w;


----------



## portcrystal

heya! I'm just getting back into the game, I went a few weeks without playing this time and most of my friends list in inactive 30+ days ;;

TBT Username: portcrystal
In-game name: taylor
Friend ID: 71952423064


----------



## lexinator

All my friends are inactive so I'd like to have new people on here!


----------



## sorayomi

*TBT Username*: sorayomi
*In-game name*: sorayomi
*Friend ID*: 8798 - 9389 - 026


----------



## Ably.Saucey

*TBT:* Ably.Saucey
*Pocket Camp Name:* Heidi
*Friend ID* 1984-1656-516


----------



## jenikinz

I just started playing again after a very long hiatus.

TBT: jenikinz
Pocket Camp Name: Jen
Friend ID 6121-8907-048


----------



## jiny

*TBT Username*: xii
*In-game name*: Shazi
*Friend ID*: 0475-3980-466


----------



## Colette

*TBT:* Colette
*PC Name:* Katie
*ID:* 1428 8806 579


----------



## simmerbri44921

TBT: Simmerbri44921
PC: Briana
ID: 3006 0588 453

Need friends to share crabs!


----------



## Saga

TBT Username: Saga
In-game name: Saga
Friend ID: 5579 5880 195

I just started Pocket Camp, but I'm really enjoying it!


----------



## Glittermist

*TBT Username*: Glittermist
*In-game name*: Katie 
*Friend ID*: 2596 2073 521 

Hoping to find some active friends who love this game as much as I do! I play daily and will do my best to share bugs and help out during events if that makes a difference to you! : )


----------



## skarmoury

*TBT Username*: skarmoury
*In-game name*: Spring
*Friend ID*: 6149 5008 692

just looking for more friends. <3 I play at least once every other day lol but with the sanrio event ongoing i'll most likely be active every day to collect gyroids. c:


----------



## LilyLynne

User name: LilyLynne
In game name: Lily
ACPC code 1274-8761-459

I haven't been playing the game very long, maybe a month or two? Always looking for active friends


----------



## mogyay

mogyay said:


> *TBT Username*: mogyay
> *In-game name*:mog
> *Friend ID*: 6248 5121 120
> 
> b my friend pls : )



i still play, pls add me anyone : )


----------



## KaZax

*username:*Kazax
*friend code:*3178-0101-528
Feel free to add me if you like


----------



## Jerzgirl12

*Add me*

I am new and need friends. Add me. Pls

ID: 5208 4551 585


----------



## visibleghost

*TBT Username*: visibleghost
*In-game name*: Oliver
*Friend ID*: 3980 7359 407


----------



## dumplen

*TBT Username*: dumplen
*In-game name*: grumpy
*Friend ID*: 2189 8149 034


----------



## TxYosh1

*Please add me.*

Started to play again. Add me please!

User: Lammie
48939435987


----------



## Nicole.

Nicole
0688 1780 451

I play regularly!​


----------



## TSquared

Would love more ACPC friends!

*TBT Username*: TSquared
*In-game name*: T
*Friend ID*: 2162 8548 941


----------



## LokiBoy

Add me 7266 2470 924


----------



## Jessie 4356 5865 9467

I'm looking for grapes or litchis friends

TBT Username: Jessie
In-game name: Tangy (Lemon)
Friend ID: 5485-2126-656


----------



## Zerous

I?ve started to play again 

*TBT Username*: Believe_In_Kittens
*In-game name*: Quinn
*Friend ID*: 8508 3170 680


----------



## EmeraldMoon

TBT Username: EmeraldMoon
In-game name: Emerald
Friend ID: 5815 3136 686

I regularly play and have lemons in my market box.


----------



## nicorobean

Just started playing!! Add me 
*TBT Username*: nicorobean
*In-game name*: Autumn
*Friend ID*: 56797019482


----------



## Hanif1807

*TBT Username*: Hanif1807
*In-game name*: Hanif
*Friend ID*: 03093190724


----------



## thecheese103

Back after a break! Been playing a lot and loving it, looking for decently active friends!

*TBT Username:* thecheese103
*Ingame Name:* Ryan
*Friend ID:* 1873 9085 504


----------



## Nicole.

Lol could honestly do with more friends. 

0688 1780 451


----------



## davekats

TBT Username: davekats 
In-game name: Aza 
Friend ID: 3983 2100 833

hey yall! ive been gettin back into pc and im lookin for people with different special fruits! ive got lychee so if u got somethin different Please


----------



## jenikinz

TBT username: Jenikinz
In game name: Jen
Friend ID: 6121 8907 048

I am on several times a day, and have lychees


----------



## JJ390

7622367030. I'm pretty active


----------



## purple_vixen

purple_vixen said:
			
		

> TBT Username - purple_vixen
> In Game Name - Vix
> Code - 52682066238



I play daily, and always help with the quarry. A lot of people on my current friends list have become inactive. My native fruit is grapes  

Thanks,
Vix.


----------



## TokyoCherry

Back after a long break. Need to replace alot of inactive friends! Daily player and I have lychees.

In game name: Melody☆
Friend ID: 7350-7216-132


----------



## BabyBatBoi

TBT username: BabyBatBoi

ingame name: Tobi

friend ID: 0781 0883 375

am on multiple times a day


----------



## Phawnix

I have recently cleared some space on my friend list. Feel free to add me.

1533-8248-960


----------



## ConChistes212

Username: Reina~*
PC:1792-8617-316
Need new active peeps!


----------



## vitoriao

*Fruit event*

I need new friends 
Please sell me some fruits for the event 
I play every day
My camp fruit is grape
ID: 3257 6216 235 user: Vitoriao


----------



## Mazikeen

*TBT Username*: mazikeen
*In-game name*: Carissa 
*Friend ID*: 9482 2989 769


----------



## moth

a bit late to start the game, but loving it! would love to add some friends! my fruit is lychees 

9953 2538 806


----------



## beebee82

*looking for friends*

hi, i recently started playing pocket camp for the first time in a long time and i?m looking for people to add in my newly restarted game. my friend code is 7456 2575 965


----------



## Pixori

I've been playing Pocket Camp for a bit and would love some friends who are active. ; v ; 
My FC is 0416 6577 019 

<3


----------



## gobby

Recently started playing again!! Add me if you'd like^^ 
8254 6638 155


----------



## Chynna

*TBT Username*: Mystic Moon
*In-game name*: Sierra
*Friend ID*:3113-6067-112
*Camp Fruit*: Lychee


----------



## StarParty8

I just got the game, so this'll be very helpful putting these codes to the public.
*TBT Username*: StarParty8 (Or MoonNookie in the distant future...)
*In-game name*: Lily
*Friend ID*:0669-4875-556


4/21/2020 UPDATE
I decided to delete the game like 20 days ago and i regret it real bad. I probs wouldn't if i remembered to save my info to my nintendo account, but since i think i didn't, i'm gonna have to start anew. I'm not accepting friends for a few days after so that people know to delete my previous friend code if they're still friends with me.


----------



## Nicole.

name's Nicole, 
0688 1780 451
always active!


----------



## mogyay

added a few of you guys! i'm still rly active, pls feel free to add me!

6248-5121-120


----------



## lizziety

TBT Username: Lizziety 
In-game name: Lizzie 
Friend ID: 6263 9355 782


----------



## Miharu

Hi guys! Just started playing Pocket Camp and looking for friends on there! :3 

In-Game Name: Miharu
Friend ID: 1307 3992 546


----------



## chocobeann

*TBT Username*: chocobeann
*In-game name*: Haley
*Friend ID*: 71736926174

Just started PC back up and had to remove my entire friends list since they were all inactive  Looking for new friends!


----------



## Seroja

pls add me uwu

In-Game Name: Tintin
Friend ID: 0972 2334 565

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## auroral

About half my friend list is dead, so I'm looking to add more active players again! Some pluses of adding me include:
- i'm too lazy to harvest my own fruit, insects, and fish so i frequently wipe out market boxes. i dont mind paying max price.
- my special fruit is grape and i try to sell extras whenever i can.
- during gardening events i wont send u bugs u dont need bc its super rude. >:c
- u can come visit my camp and see how bad i am at design and when u go back to ur own camp, u can feel better about urself.

TBT Username: Aurora
In-game name: Amy
Friend ID: 8273 2435 921


----------



## Mimi Cheems

Restarted my ACC off a whim, now I'm upset and irritated but... always good to have a fresh start ^^

*TBT Username*: Bucky Barnes
*In-game name*: Avery
*Friend ID*: 3038 2518 859 

Please add me! ;w;​


----------



## BluebearL

*Need pc friends!*

Hello everyone! I started pc yesterday and would love some friends! My code: 90102673689


----------



## BluebearL

Pretty new to the game and would love some friends 

TBT Username: BluebearL
In-game name: Laura
Friend ID: 9010 2673 689


----------



## Alienfish

Got back into this since the recent event, anyway here's my info if u wanna add me : )

*TBT Username*: Sheila
*In-game name*: Mora
*Friend ID*: 1457 2373 254


----------



## DubiousDelphine

*TBT Username*: DubiousDelphine
*In-game name*: Tree
*Friend ID*: 9220 9114 454
just started playing again


----------



## Circus

*TBT Username*: Circus
*In-game name*: Heather
*Friend ID*: 0027-0546-196


----------



## Snowbell

Just started playing again and cleared away inactive friends. I keep a fairly full market box, including lychees, various fish, and bugs. Always game to help with the quarry and garden events!
*
Looking for players in particular who sell grapes or lemons!*
In-game name: Alissa
Friend ID: 2243 8248 893


----------



## slatka

*TBT Username*: slatka
*In-game name*: Vel
*Friend ID:*1738-2145-187


----------



## Beccy

*TBT Username*: Beccy
*In-game name*: Becca
*Friend ID*: 4115-3498-087
Just started playing again after a super long break


----------



## Sweetley

...


----------



## RiskyBiscuit

/10 chars


----------



## ielle

Hi all!
I just got a new phone, and even though my account was linked, it didnt transfer over! Ahh! (I may have used an old nintendo id I dont remember anymore idk)

So anyways, I'm starting from scratch (and now actually welcoming the new beginning after a period of mourning for all my cute furniture and clothes)

Now looking for some friends to add! 
I'm a super active, addicted player.
My fruit is lemons.

ID: 67056068913


----------



## Soigne

hello , hello. i am active on pc yet again if anyone would like to add me _!_

tbt user: soigne
in game: jacob
id: 2025 9084 562


----------



## will.

friend list full thanks!


----------



## grooviestbaby

will. said:


> hey everyone ! i redownloaded pocket camp and ive been having fun so i need some friends to add!!
> 
> my in game name is Will
> my is is: 2555 0594 394
> 
> ty!



my in game name is Kait! my ID is 9598 1084 603 if you wanna add me :')


----------



## CookingOkasan

Yoooo!
I started playing PC to fill my AC gap until March &#55357;&#56837;
My id is: 8866 6946 183
Sell me all your wood and cotton pls

- - - Post Merge - - -

Yoooo!
I started playing PC to fill my AC gap until March 
My id is: 8866 6946 183
Sell me all your wood and cotton pls


----------



## Sweetley

...


----------



## Hanami

*TBT Username*: Hanami
*In-game name*: Renee
*Friend ID*: 8550 8616 174

- - - Post Merge - - -

*TBT Username*: Hanami
*In-game name*: Renee
*Friend ID*: 8550 8616 174


----------



## marthasc1978

Hi.  I've been playing PC for about 6 months now (maybe longer -- not sure).  Looking for a few more friends that play regularly and like to help out.  I keep my marketplace well stocked with a little of everything and keep the prices below what you can resell them for if the game allows me too.  My local fruit is Grapes but if I need them to put in my market box I might buy them from you too.  I play at least once a day so can often help shovel strike and tend to play more often during garden events.  I'm a graveyard shift person on the West coast of the US so I'm usually up all night and not very often during the day.

If I sound like a fit please friend me.  Also know that I tend to delete friends, if I see that you haven't played in over 30 days but if you come back you can always refriend me.

*TBT Username:* marthasc1978
*In-game name:* mmb78
*Friend ID:* 5728 6005 680


----------



## Sweetley

nvm!


----------



## mogyay

mogyay said:


> added a few of you guys! i'm still rly active, pls feel free to add me!
> 
> 6248-5121-120



forever active, feel free to add me!


----------



## 22lexi

hey! i'm very active again so please feel free to add me! 

tbt username: alexa223
ign: Alexa
fc: 9188 0531 744


----------



## RiskyBiscuit

*Looking for friends for my sister since I stopped playing*

/10 chars


----------



## returnofsaturn

TBT Username: returnofsaturn
In-game name: Kyley
Friend ID: 6749 2848 159

- - - Post Merge - - -

TBT Username: returnofsaturn
In-game name: Kyley
Friend ID: 6749 2848 159


----------



## minisam

*TBT Username*: minisam
*In-game name*: Sammy
*Friend ID*: 4845-1157-904

- - - Post Merge - - -

*TBT Username*: minisam
*In-game name*: Sammy
*Friend ID*: 4845-1157-904


----------



## Tyrael

Nvn


----------



## Nicole.

0688 1780 451

Still playing daily and I like to help others with the quarry too!


----------



## Alienfish

ID in sig, camp manager's Mora.


----------



## Minto

6922 7435 647

a lot of people on my current friend list are going inactive or just don't like to help with the quarry, so anyone who wants to add me, please feel free!


----------



## Soot Sprite

*TBT Username*:Soot Sprite
*In-game name*:Marie
*Friend ID*:5689 9383 098

I've been playing a lot more recently so I thought I would add my info


----------



## Geowlett

Finally decided to get into the game more haha, I need some friends to help me out with the quarry and I will be helping peeps with theirs as well!

ID: 2824 8572 794


----------



## Katy88

In my excitement for the new AC game I've picked up Pocket Camp, and I'm enjoying it! Happy to help with quarries 

Name: Shrill
ID: 19048501971


----------



## Fizzii

I played for like a month when the game first came out and heard it was less boring now so here I am, been playing non stop all day

*TBT Username*: fizzii
*In-game name*: Beth 
*Friend ID *: 05064196483

- - - Post Merge - - -

I played for like a month when the game first came out and heard it was less boring now so here I am, been playing non stop all day

*TBT Username*: fizzii
*In-game name*: Beth 
*Friend ID *: 05064196483


----------



## Rosie

Regular player, good at lending a hand and giving kudos!
05964941270


----------



## chelseaa83

Just picked up playing again! Needing friends! 

53911350684


----------



## xara

96604063491 - i add everyone back!


----------



## Senni

I just downloaded it today for the first time and I'll probably be playing nonstop until March 20 haha

ID: 0022 0785 275

I add everyone back as well!


----------



## ExtremelyTired

*Add me*

My friend code: 41979992720
I will accept everyone! I will buy from your market box when possible and lend you a hand, and give kudos. Enjoy!


----------



## Matt0106

My ID is 4316 5597 460! Happy to add anyone!


----------



## tinysaiph

*TBT Username*: tinysaiph
*In-game name*: saiph
*Friend ID*: 6781 9217 907
*Native fruit*: lemons &#55356;&#57163;
*Other notes*: I'm active every day through the day, give kudos to everybody, and help in shovelstrike quarry when I can!


----------



## LilyLynne

I am still active. A lot of people on my friend list are going inactive. Add me if you are active in the game. I am hoping to still play the game even after ACNH comes out.


----------



## Sakuranyan

*My ID*

Hello, I am an adult player, still active and I will be active also after NH is out.

I always help during events and give kudos back. I sell fruits and materials for cheap.
Feel free to add my ID 94258775534

Sorry for my English, I am not a native speaker.


----------



## RainbowGrace

Posting again in case anyone is still playing! I'm doing the tulip event right now and need someone to share creatures with~

*TBT Username:* Grace
*In-game name:* Emily
*Friend ID:* 4128-7950-293


----------



## Lovebuggyxo

*TBT Username*:Lovebuggyxo
*In-game name*:Steph
*Friend ID*:9016 - 8334 - 481

- - - Post Merge - - -

*TBT Username*:Lovebuggyxo
*In-game name*:Steph
*Friend ID*:9016 - 8334 - 481


----------



## jenikinz

TBT Username: jenikinz
In game name: Jen
Friend ID: 6121-8907-048

I fill my market boxes with whatever excess I have for the minimum price, no buying limits.
I either run out of materials or I have too much. 
Currently, I am in desperate need of steel (and what kills me is that last week I was loading my market boxes with them and selling them outright because I had more coming in than I knew what to do with)

I work third shift and generally play in the wee hours (EST). When I play, I am active, give kudos, help with quarry, water plants, and help out whenever I can.

- - - Post Merge - - -

TBT Username: jenikinz
In game name: Jen
Friend ID: 6121-8907-048

I fill my market boxes with whatever excess I have for the minimum price, no buying limits.
I either run out of materials or I have too much. 
Currently, I am in desperate need of steel (and what kills me is that last week I was loading my market boxes with them and selling them outright because I had more coming in than I knew what to do with)

I work third shift and generally play in the wee hours (EST). When I play, I am active, give kudos, help with quarry, water plants, and help out whenever I can.

- - - Post Merge - - -

ugh not sure why it posted twice


----------



## infionitize

*TBT Username*: infionitize
*In-game name*: Fion
*Friend ID*: 20473468095
*Native fruit*: Lemon

Please feel free to add me! I help in events as much as I can.


----------



## Jas

hi i'm just getting back into it! i will always try to do quarry/give kudos/help out however i can!
*TBT Username*: Jas
*In-game name*: Jas
*Friend ID*: 6183 9257 220


----------



## SmoochsPLH

*Friend me?*

I decided to try out pocket camp again so I started up my old profile. I hope to actually continuously play it this time around so I thought friending some people would be a good idea. c:

My id is 3186 5094 157. I think that's how you friend others? I'm not very far in the game lol...


----------



## waterfallcrossing

Hey! I have just recently got back into the game and hoping to add some more friends!

I am on the game most of the day (bc of lockdown  ) and always help out when i can with quarry/kudos etc!
Currently level 36 

ID: 5016 0660 679

- - - Post Merge - - -

Hey! I have just recently got back into the game and hoping to add some more friends!

I am on the game most of the day (bc of lockdown  ) and always help out when i can with quarry/kudos etc!
Currently level 36 

ID: 5016 0660 679


----------



## Annie846

*Let's be friends!*

Hello everyone 
I'm new to Animal Crossing, just joined earlier this week. 

Due to the recent situation, I foresee myself being more active then usual. So far I find this game addicting (There's just so much things you can do and explore!) 

I'd love to make more friends and let's help each other out with the kudos/quarry 

ID: 6034 8029 895


----------



## Lykaios

Newbie to the game! Kept seeing commercials for ACNH and it really made me wanna play the game. I don't have a Switch so ig the app is the next best thing! Completely new to the whole Animal Crossing Series ^_^ Need actives so I can do the quarry thingy lol. Started the game 5 days ago. Just got to level 22, My name is Lykaios and my Friend Code is 0181-1957-863


----------



## lila

Ive been playing ACNH non-stop since launch! Things have finally petered out on there and I’m taking it more slowly, so I thought it was a great opportunity to (belatedly) jump on the Pocket Camp wagon! I’m finding it a great way to meet the different villagers I don’t get a chance to come across on NH, as well as more focus on the designing part  

My ID is 69789550899, always happy to help out!


----------



## Thumperdc7272

My name is Thumper I am looking of help n material I made a new account my I'd is 9097-7141-216 My native fruit is grapes. I sell all sorts and help out all the time. I am very active and I'm a level 46 and thank you


----------



## Anju

Always happy to help and buy items from your market box!
My ID is 21439866811


----------



## Ritouta

Hello, happy to join you community ! Please add me as a friend, here is my pocket code : 07485678945
My name is Ritouta and im level 16 now.
I got addicted with the game and i will be very happy to help each other !
I add EVERYONE back


----------



## Gil

Hey everyone new player here
Join me in my game as friends ,, can't wait to see you 
Add my ID 4077-4089-800 
See you soon

	Post automatically merged: May 8, 2020

Hey I added you , let's be friends I'm Gil


----------



## dragonair

*TBT Username*: dragonair
*In-game name*: Ilia
*Friend ID*: 7690 4101 943


----------



## Simonanomis

I‘d love to make new friends. Really need some. I’m an active player. 
My ID: 41005639951


----------



## 757.Staci

I am an active player and always sends kudos! Please feel free to add me!


----------



## naraku44

TBT Username: naraku44
In-game name: Naru
Friend ID: 68673943307


----------



## Shyria

*TBT Username*: Shyria
*In-game name*: Shyria
*Friend ID*: 42950529075


----------



## Greninja

Before I create a new thread can anyone share gold ringwing butterflies with me before the event ends? I really need help!

Im active daily and help with the quarry and always share bugs!

*TBT Username*: Greninja
*In-game name*: Noah
*Friend ID*: 0957 6041 079


----------



## ciawidjaja

Hello!
I'm new here, butI'm an active player.
Kindly be my friends:

*TBT Username*: ciawidjaja
*In-game name*: ciawidjaja
*Friend ID*: 7784 9710 304

and you can also add my sister's account (she's also an active player):
*In-game name*: minicil
*Friend ID*: 5555 7871 319


----------



## Primo

Just downloaded the game yesterday so yeah i’m super active and was hoping to find some friends here~

*TBT: Primo
In-game name: primo
Friend ID: 4605 1672 470*


----------



## roserk

Tbt: roserk 
In-game name: Rose
Friend ID. : 53957293222
Played for 2 months and an active player. Love this chill game and the events that it has!


----------



## LunarMako

Need people who can trade creatures from the flower events!!! Add me - 7442 0446 513


----------



## Shinjukuwu

Feel free to add! I'm a casual player but have been playing a lot lately.
My native fruit is lemons!


----------



## Hoochietears

Hi! I’ve been playing since February, rare that I take breaks but add me!!
ID: 74195111050


----------



## theblupearl

Hello, I have played Pocket Camp since May 2020. Feel free to add me 

*TBT:* theblupearl
*In-game name:* bluepearl
*Friend ID: *7459 9355 010


----------



## Brokenfairy

Please add I need people who play


----------



## Hoochietears

Brokenfairy said:


> Please add I need people who play


Added!!

	Post automatically merged: Aug 6, 2020



ciawidjaja said:


> Hello!
> I'm new here, butI'm an active player.
> Kindly be my friends:
> 
> *TBT Username*: ciawidjaja
> *In-game name*: ciawidjaja
> *Friend ID*: 7784 9710 304
> 
> and you can also add my sister's account (she's also an active player):
> *In-game name*: minicil
> *Friend ID*: 5555 7871 319


Added both!!


----------



## litilravnur

Hi! Also looking for active friends!! 

*TBT:* litilravnur
*In-game name:* Bree
*Friend ID: *4380 2989 015


----------



## Alienfish

IGN: Sheila, 1457-2373-254

I really need more friends and people for events so grateful for any and all adds. Note: Unless you're a person I really know from here or elsewhere I will remove you if you've been inactive for over a month to keep list fresh.


----------



## Livia

IGN: Livia
ID: 7409-5376-061

I sometimes forget about the game for a couple weeks, so I won't always be active. I would love to have some friends though


----------



## Laureline

getting back into the game and looking for some active friends


----------



## Imaginetheday

I've picked this back up recently and need friends.  My ID is 7333 8372 577. IGN: Flutter


----------



## Mimi Cheems

Restarted and need new friends ;w; 

IGN: Mimi
FC: 8205-5042-922

(I might have posted this FC before but I have like... zero friends LOL + it's been so long since I've played)


----------



## GothiqueBat

*TBT Username*: GothiqueBat
*In-game name*: Amélieyyy
*Friend ID*: 3943-4970-270

Just picked it back up since got a new phone that actually supports it 

I'll try be active everyday and send help, react + water the best I can, would appreciate if you can do the same too if you add me   

Removing people inactive for over 30 days, sorry


----------



## Blobfish001

Friend code:16297029776
Username:Leilawitha (complete accident but stuck with it)
I have lemons and sell materials (metal and wood), I need help with quarry/ perfect fruits and GIFTS. 

I remove after 7 days of inactivity so please only add if your an active player


----------



## WaileaNoRei

Recently started playing this again after originally not liking it at all. Now that I have made a bit of progress it has grown on me a little.


TBT Username: WaileaNoRei 
In-game name: Rei
Friend ID: 2271 7118 378

I’m still figuring out this game, so also would love some friends who I can get ideas/ tips from.


----------



## neoratz

trying to play semi-actively again! anyone welcome to add me ^_^
*IGN:* neoratz
*ID:* 6402 4680 737


----------



## WaileaNoRei

neoratz said:


> trying to play semi-actively again! anyone welcome to add me ^_^
> *IGN:* neoratz
> *ID:* 6402 4680 737



went to add you and you had added me!! We are friends now!


----------



## LaylaTheMayor

In game name: Layla
Code: 5019 5761 789
I sell materials a lot so be sure to add me if you need any!


----------



## groovydolly

IGN: Becca 
Code : 7623 3982 472 

I'm new to the game and would love some friends to play with!


----------



## Wickel

Back from a hiatus and I'm looking for friends again to help each other out in the quarry and to send each other gifts! Most of my old friends don't play anymore 

IGN: Myrthe
ID: 4193 1995 608


----------



## Absurd

Ingame: Chris
ID: 3212 7420 540

im new here pwp


----------



## Romaki

IGN: Annika
ID: 0226 9809 086

I'm not really that active, but I'm looking for TBT users to occasionally exchange gifts with. I just deleted like half of my friendlist because they haven't played in over a month.


----------



## DaisyFan

Few weeks ago, I started playing again after a long hiatus. Now, I am active and check on things every few hours. I water flowers, help with quarry, sell stuff like grapes (my native fruit), etc. Feel free to add me if you like! 

*IGN*: Carol
*FC*: 1687-2854-229


----------



## Ragstal

Ragstal lv 76 

I grow grapes  

 750 inventory 

full baskets on market. 

If you have the opposite fruit add me, make a gift to verify your fruit and I’ll return the favor.

 I remove over 2 days inactives, I got 200 grapes in stock and I login every 3-6 hours 24/7. 

Hardcore daily player, if you are the same and renew market on a daily basis we’ll rock.

I never upload in market useless bugs or fishies like tuna lobster red snapper etc. only the low ones asked in tasks. 

My ID: 79996646762


----------



## banjokaboom

I played a lot near the start, then stopped when NH came out. Recently started playing more now that my daughter (she's 10 months) likes all the colors and sounds of the game. Nothing fancy, add me if you want. 5664-5638-970

Just DM me if you do so I know that you're not just some in-game rando


----------



## Amaryllis

*TBT Username*: Amaryllis 
*In-game name*: Sarra
*Friend ID*: 2687-9105-261


----------



## mellachime

*TBT Username*: mellachime
*In-game name*: Mella
*Friend ID*: 6758 9798 381

really looking for active friends, starting to play again ;v;/


----------



## Pintuition

*TBT Username:* Pintuition
*In-game name: *Nikki
*Friend ID: *20931767998

I recently picked PC back up again if anyone wants to be friends!!


----------



## kanek

*TBT Username*: kanek
*In-game name*: KanSanrio (usually Kaneki, will change back in 30 days)
*Friend ID*: 2000 7301 435
mostly looking for sanrio gift swaps rn but any active players are welcomed


----------



## Livia

Livia said:


> IGN: Livia
> ID: 7409-5376-061
> 
> I sometimes forget about the game for a couple weeks, so I won't always be active. I would love to have some friends though


I play daily now. Looking for active friends


----------



## heaven.

*TBT Username*: heaven.
*In-game name*: Heaven
*Friend ID*: 7867-4490-891

i usually check in at least once a day! and i always return gifts


----------



## Opal

TBT Username: Opal
In-game name: Opal
Friend ID: 1531 2635 565

I recently started playing again so I’m looking for friends


----------



## AlyssaAC

*.*


----------



## IceBM201

*TBT username: *IceBM201
*In-game name*: IceBM201
*Friend ID*: 91015348018

Daily player looking to help in every way possible. Will exchange gifts, water flowers and help at the canteen every chance I get


----------



## moonstone1751

TBT Username: moonstone1751
In-game name: Kat
Friend ID: 8498 4373 805


----------



## Bunnii

TBT Username: Bunnii
In-game name: Sarah
Friend ID: 9318 7169 286

Would love to find some people to exchange gifts with and help with events


----------



## Insulaire

*TBT Username* Insulaire
*In-Game Name* Insulaire
*Friend ID* 5068 1602 046

Just started really playing daily after being off and on for a few months and am looking for anyone who wants to be friends on the app. Looking to get some friend powder if anyone can help, I have zip zilch nada


----------



## DerwinLV

Bunnii said:


> TBT Username: Bunnii
> In-game name: Sarah
> Friend ID: 9318 7169 286
> 
> Would love to find some people to exchange gifts with and help with events


Just added you  
(ign is Ethan)

	Post automatically merged: May 24, 2021



Insulaire said:


> *TBT Username* Insulaire
> *In-Game Name* Insulaire
> *Friend ID* 5068 1602 046
> 
> Just started really playing daily after being off and on for a few months and am looking for anyone who wants to be friends on the app. Looking to get some friend powder if anyone can help, I have zip zilch nada



Just added you  

(ign is Ethan)

	Post automatically merged: May 24, 2021



moonstone1751 said:


> TBT Username: moonstone1751
> In-game name: Kat
> Friend ID: 8498 4373 805


Just added you  
(ign is Ethan)

	Post automatically merged: May 24, 2021



IceBM201 said:


> *TBT username: *IceBM201
> *In-game name*: IceBM201
> *Friend ID*: 91015348018
> 
> Daily player looking to help in every way possible. Will exchange gifts, water flowers and help at the canteen every chance I get


Just added you 

	Post automatically merged: May 24, 2021



Opal said:


> TBT Username: Opal
> In-game name: Opal
> Friend ID: 1531 2635 565
> 
> I recently started playing again so I’m looking for friends


Just added you


----------



## chibibunnyx

I couldn't play my pocket camp on my old phone so I stopped playing  but now I have a new phone and can play again, but I  lost so many friends cause nobody plays like that, please add me I need friends! 

My ID is 0747 1116 135


----------



## Dunquixote

I am not sure how long I will play this, but if you don’t mind that I may delete this tomorrow or become inactive, here’s my code:

1073 1334 694.


----------



## Roxxy

Dunquixote said:


> I am not sure how long I will play this, but if you don’t mind that I may delete this tomorrow or become inactive, here’s my code:
> 
> 1073 1334 694.


Yay you joined!! Friend request sent. Please let me know if you need anything


----------



## Dunquixote

Roxxy said:


> Yay you joined!! Friend request sent. Please let me know if you need anything



Thanks so much! You too  though I probably won’t have anything you’d need but you never know


----------



## Roxxy

Dunquixote said:


> Thanks so much! You too  though I probably won’t have anything you’d need but you never know


Event on so if you want to try that I will keep going and send you butterflies  cute beach stuff


----------



## Dunquixote

Roxxy said:


> Event on so if you want to try that I will keep going and send you butterflies  cute beach stuff



Ah thanks! You really didn’t have to do that . Is there anything you need?


----------



## Roxxy

Dunquixote said:


> Ah thanks! You really didn’t have to do that . Is there anything you need?


Not at the moment thanks. I just want you to enjoy game so you stick around


----------



## Niks

*TBT username:* Niks
*In-game name: *Nik
*Friend ID: *2734 4814 782

Hi! I've played _Animal Crossing: Pocket Camp _for quite some time, a while ago. I re-joined today with my "old" (level 91) account. I'm looking for some active players to be friends with! Feel free to add me. 
Small disclaimer: I am going to sleep now so I will accept your friend request in about 8 hours!


----------



## JemAC

I finally decided to check out pocket camp so downloaded the game last week and am really enjoying it so far, it's nice having a good game to play while waiting for the next NH update.

*TBT username: *JemAC
*In-game name: *Jem
*Friend ID: *6445 2594 481


----------



## datahearts

*TBT username:* datahearts
*In-game name:* Court
*Friend ID: *3147 0302 306


----------



## S.J.

I haven't played in ages, but my ID is 6660 3022 142.

@Dunquixote I've sent you a request
@Roxxy please add me!


----------



## Roxxy

S.J. said:


> I haven't played in ages, but my ID is 6660 3022 142.
> 
> @Dunquixote I've sent you a request
> @Roxxy please add me!


Request sent 

At work just now so should get back to it


----------



## S.J.

Roxxy said:


> Request sent
> 
> At work just now so should get back to it


 Yes, best do that!


----------



## Dunquixote

S.J. said:


> I haven't played in ages, but my ID is 6660 3022 142.
> 
> @Dunquixote I've sent you a request
> @Roxxy please add me!



I added you!


----------



## S.J.

Just thought I'd mention I've sent out some friend requests, so accept or don't accept as you please. If I didn't add you, please feel free to add me!

I haven't picked up ACPC in a long time, so I'm not sure yet if I'll be regularly active on there again.


----------



## kayleee

just kinda started playing again; my ID is 7991 6357 753!


----------



## Hanami

just picked up acpc again. feel free to add me! and exchange gifts with me please

8550 8616 174


----------



## mogyay

mogyay said:


> forever active, feel free to add me!



i've picked pocket camp back up! lot of ppl have removed me tho due to inactivity so looking for some new friends! 

	Post automatically merged: Aug 1, 2021

friend code is 6248 5121 120


----------



## DJStarstryker

Nevermind, decided to quit because the game feels too grindy and exploitative with the leaf tickets.


----------



## r a t

started playing again! my fc is 4398 8971 434


----------



## Foreverfox

mogyay said:


> i've picked pocket camp back up! lot of ppl have removed me tho due to inactivity so looking for some new friends!
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 1, 2021
> 
> friend code is 6248 5121 120





Rosetti said:


> started playing again! my fc is 4398 8971 434


Added you both!


----------



## Seroja

daily player here, add me cos I need new friends again. so many have left  
@mogyay I could never remove you  glad to see you back!

*In-game name*: Tintin
*Friend ID*: 0972 2334 565


----------



## Aquilla

Rosetti said:


> started playing again! my fc is 4398 8971 434





mogyay said:


> i've picked pocket camp back up! lot of ppl have removed me tho due to inactivity so looking for some new friends!
> 
> Post automatically merged: Aug 1, 2021
> 
> friend code is 6248 5121 120



Picked up PC again a few days ago and added you!

My friend list is mostly empty or people are inactive so feel free to send me requests as well  also looking to exchange gift bags with people 

Here’s my ID: 3243 3141 109


----------



## Roxxy

My beautiful friend @Foreverfox so kindly send me a cookie. I can’t believe that the gift is one I desperately wanted   I saw it when I visited my friend the lovely @Aquilla yesterday  and was very jealous  I feel so lucky with friends and will never take you for granted


----------



## Aquilla

Roxxy said:


> My beautiful friend @Foreverfox so kindly send me a cookie. I can’t believe that the gift is one I desperately wanted   I saw it when I visited my friend the lovely @Aquilla yesterday  and was very jealous  I feel so lucky with friends and will never take you for granted
> 
> View attachment 401943


Aaahh! That’s so cool! Congratulations dear  I’m so sad it’s not possible to send items to friends- I would have sent it in a heartbeat! Is it possible to send cookies ir do they always come in gift boxes?


----------



## Roxxy

Aquilla said:


> Aaahh! That’s so cool! Congratulations dear  I’m so sad it’s not possible to send items to friends- I would have sent it in a heartbeat! Is it possible to send cookies ir do they always come in gift boxes?


You are a sweetheart  sadly afaik it’s only possible to send gift boxes and not individual cookies. The gift+ boxes have the cookie items


----------



## Aquilla

Roxxy said:


> You are a sweetheart  sadly afaik it’s only possible to send gift boxes and not individual cookies. The gift+ boxes have the cookie items


Oof… well, at least that’s an option! Thanks for letting me know


----------



## JemAC

Congrats @Roxxy on the funfair ride, that’s a lovely gift to receive and will look great in your campsite


----------



## Torts McGorts

I think I posted in this thread quite awhile back, but I’m currently still playing daily! My username’s ANC and my ID is 8685 2060 087.


----------



## Gigi_Pawpoint

Just got back in pocket camp it’s been years and need friends especially who fills there market box, I need more steels for building

5522 4518 155 Gigi


----------



## GothiqueBat

just reposting my code because getting back into it for the halloween event! (I'll be less active after but will still be around to exchange gifts etc)

Ideally looking for people that can regularly exchange gifts/ reactions under the photos.  Around Once a week is good enough.
I have a few sanrio gifts left over from the event, so PM me on here if you'd like one. Preferably to be exchanged for a gift that comes with a cookie.

3943-4970-270 - Amélieyyy

and I'll add a few people on the last couple pages here!


----------



## Berrymia

Hi! 
I just restarted yesterday and literally none of my friends play anymore. So i desperately need some friends so we can support each other! :3
Feel free to add me! I'll also add the last few people here on thos thread :> 
My IGN is miyu and my ID is: 62105664771


----------



## Bagelbagon

Hi! I’ve been playing pocket camp for about a year now but i’m pretty new to the forums. I try to fill my market box every now and then with common fish and bugs good for completing villager requests, fruit, and wood. I usually come online at least 3 times a week and like trading gifts too.
0232-9408-688   Pear

@GothiqueBat would a third anniversary gift, sky blue gift+, or a spring clover gift be ok for a Sanrio cookie?

Edit: Pocket Camp’s recently had some trouble updating for me and i’ve been too busy to look into it much, so I won’t be online for a while. Sorry :/


----------



## GothiqueBat

Bagelbagon said:


> Hi! I’ve been playing pocket camp for about a year now but i’m pretty new to the forums. I try to fill my market box every now and then with common fish and bugs good for completing villager requests, fruit, and wood. I usually come online at least 3 times a week and like trading gifts too.
> 
> 0232-9408-688   Pear
> 
> @GothiqueBat would a third anniversary gift, sky blue gift+, or a spring clover gift be ok for a Sanrio cookie?



a sky blue gift+ sounds perfect!

Adding you now but we will need to exchange a few regular gifts before the + ones. I'll send you a sanrio one as soon as I can c:


----------



## JellyLu

I've posted here before, but am posting again as I need more friends  A lot of my friends are inactive and I'm having trouble getting into the quarry 

*TBT Username*: JellyLu
*In-game name*: Jessica
*Friend ID*: 4124 2105 030
* Fruit*: Lemon

I return gifts and also help in the quarry!


----------



## Antonio

61822857670

Feel free to add me, getting back in uwu


----------



## Loveablegal

TBT Username: Loveablegal
In-game name: Angela
Friend ID: 0173 6766 687


----------



## xSuperMario64x

just recently started playing Pocket Camp again so I would like to add some new active players, particularly to trade special fruits and gifts 

TBT Username: xSuperMario64x
In-game Name: Daniel
Friend ID: 6178 1356 495
Special Fruit: Lemon


----------



## StarFragment

Feel free to add me, I’ll be happy to trade gifts and help as much as I can. My special fruit is grapes, which I will try to have at least some of in my Market Box.

*TBT Username*: ~CherriiBloom~
*In-game name*: Gracie
*Friend ID*: 3113-7494-759


----------



## StarFragment

I recently added some players a few pages back, I hope we can be friends. Have a good day, everyone!


----------



## VelveteenCat

Hi, I'm still kind of new to Pocket Camp and I'd love to make a few friends. 
I'll add some of the codes from the last two or three pages here, feel free to add me!

*TBT Username*: VelveteenCat
*In-game name*: Sonja 
*Friend ID*: 0306 0406 263


----------



## Vanillevanilla

Who plays Animal crossing pocket camp? My I’d : 8831 4625 427 l need a golden butterfly please 

	Post automatically merged: Mar 7, 2022

A lot

	Post automatically merged: Mar 7, 2022

A lot gold pixiewing


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Vanillevanilla said:


> Who plays Animal crossing pocket camp? My I’d : 8831 4625 427 l need a golden butterfly please
> 
> Post automatically merged: Mar 7, 2022
> 
> A lot
> 
> Post automatically merged: Mar 7, 2022
> 
> A lot gold pixiewing


hi there, welcome to tbt! I play regularly and I also still need a few more gold pixiewings so I'll go ahead and add you


----------



## S.J.

xSuperMario64x said:


> just recently started playing Pocket Camp again so I would like to add some new active players, particularly to trade special fruits and gifts
> 
> TBT Username: xSuperMario64x
> In-game Name: Daniel
> Friend ID: 6178 1356 495
> Special Fruit: Lemon


Sent you a friend request, but no pressure to add me!


----------



## _confused_piplup_

Hi, I have just started playing Pocket Camp and I love the game. Not sure I won't quit, but I am having much much fun. I see there are active players, so feel free to add me. It's funnier with more friends!

*TBT Username*: _confused_piplup_
*In-game name*: Angie
*Friend ID*: 5496 8707 989


----------



## normalhorse

just started playin again now tht i got a phone that can handle it again !  all my friends stopped playing a long time ago, so itd be cool to have some ppl to share stuff with n all that !

*TBT Username: *normalhorse
*In-game Name:* roan
*Friend ID:* 2515 1021 780
*Special Fruit: *grapes !


----------



## Insulaire

Hi, I’m tentatively getting back into the game. I used to have a full roster friend list of active users but now seven months since I last played, I only have about ten  

I have hundreds of gifts to exchange and always follow common sense creature sharing rules for the garden events. Please add me (or add me back!)

TBT Username: Insulaire
In-Game Username: Insulaire
Friend Code: 50681602046
Fruit: Lemons


----------



## Chrysopal

*TBT Username:* Chrysopal
*In-game name: *Sammi
*Friend ID: *1472 7051 471


----------



## Dunquixote

My code: 1073 1334 694.

I just downloaded the game again and again idk how often i will play especially with moving coming up but feel free to send a request and i’ll add anyone; just reply and let me know your username so i know who to look for.

Sorry everyone who had added me before too for inactivity. If you kept me on thanks so much! totally understand tho if removed; never any pressure for anyone to keep me on list if i drop the game for a break.


----------



## JemAC

Been a while since I last posted my ID but still play the game daily so thought I'd post it again for anyone who'd like the extra help with bugs for the gardening event and getting into the quarry 

*TBT Username: *JemAC
*In-Game Name: *Jem
*Friend ID: *6445 2594 481


----------



## 22lexi

*TBT Username*: 22lexi
*In-game name*: lexi
*Friend ID*: 9188 0531 744


----------



## duckvely

*TBT Username*: duckvely
*In-game name*: Ducky
*Friend ID*: 1215 3868 029


----------



## angelcat621

*TBT* *Username*: angelcat621
*In-game* *name*: Angelcat
*Friend* *ID*: 2081-2945-516

I have lychees as my exotic fruit and appreciate help getting the others.


----------

